# Es wird eng! Werden Sie aktiv gegen das Verbot von Video- und Computerspielen!



## Megaira (20. Februar 2008)

Ahoi zusammen^^

Unbedingt Lesen

Ich denke, jeder sollte es gelesen haben und die Möglichkeit haben seine Meinung dazu zu äussern.

Gruß Meg


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

So, erstmal das Gesülze erstmal entfernt.

Das ist ein Thema das jede/n reiferen SpielerIn angeht, der/die sich nicht von der Regierung bevormunden lassen will.

Hier noch einige Quellen, die man in diesem Zusammenhang besuchen sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erothar (22. Februar 2008)

Hoi Hoi,

also wie unten geschrieben gibt des im Art. 5 eine Ausnahmeregelung, diese besagt das diverse Änderungen und Gesetze zur Jugendsicherung beschlossen werden dürfen. 
ABER (das große Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) les ich das falsch oder wollen die das allgemein verbieten, also auch für Leute über 18? Das wär dann schon ein bisschen ähm ja wiedersprüchlich zum Grundgesetz, hehe jaja die deutschen Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Deshalb sitzen die ganz schlauen Leute wo anders in nem Vorstand oder so, ich mein wer will sich den Job von der Angi für im Vergleich läppische 22.000€ im Monat antun? Richtig KEINER)

Im übrigen würde es nix bewirken. Games bekommt man überall her. Wenn ich hier in Deutschland die englische CS Version will weil da Blut drin vorkommt dann hol ich mir die einfach. 12järige zocken eh schon Spiele ab 18 ohne Ende und die Wirtschaft hätte ziemliche Einbußen. Firmen machen Verlust Konzerne werden sauer und der Stress fängt an. Glaube niocht das die damit durchkommen.


(Erstmal sry fürs auskotzen hier unten, aber beim Thema Deutsche Politiker seh ich Rot^^)
Man Man, sonst gehts dem Staat aber gut... erst meinen die, Sie könnten jetzt das Internet überwachen und jede kleinste Kleinigkeit kontrollieren und sehen wie ihr und wo ihr so rumsurft^^ Dann bricht der staat selbst die Gesetze begeht Heuchelei und kauft illegale Adressen, Kontodaten usw. (aktueller Fall Steuerhinterziehung Chef Deutsche Post^^) und jetzt meinen die Sie können mal schnell gegen ein Grundgesetz (art.5, im anderen thread um dieses Thema der geclosed wurde stand er drin, vllt sollte man die posts von da rüberkopieren) verstoßen?!!! Es steht in diesem Artikel zwar drin das es bei Jugendlichen Ausnahmen geben kann wo diverse Verbote zustande kommen können, aber die sprechen ja in den den Berichten von einem allgemin Verbot oder les ich das wie oben schon gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Falsch?

Solangsam glaub ich echt ich bin doch im falschen Land... Langt es nicht schon das wir eh schon das Land mit am meistend Gesetze sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mir hen ja für jeden Kleinscheiß was)  Oh man hier hör ich auf, des regt mich sonst zu sehr mal wieder auf wenn ich mir die Unfähigkeit unserer Politiker anschauen muss....

najut bevor ich mich hier noch zu sehr aufrege(passiert ab und an beim thema Politik, bei wem nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )lass ichs lieber , wie sind eure Meinungen?


----------



## Theroas (22. Februar 2008)

Megaira schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen^^
> 
> Unbedingt Lesen
> 
> ...



Das geht nicht. Das geht einfach gar nicht.

Da hat sich eine selbsternannte Moralinstanz wieder auf ein Thema eingeschossen, von dem sie keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch nicht, das die damit durchkommen, man weiß es nicht und kann nur abwarten. Vielleicht ist auch nur viel Spökes drumherum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Unter Wer-kennt-wen habe ich zur Unterstützung mal eine Gruppe angelegt. Die Gruppe wird *weltweit* veröffentlicht.

Wer eingeladen werden möchte, kann sich kostenlos registrieren und ich kann ihn unter der angegebenen Gruppe einladen. Die Gruppe hat den Namen: Gegen das Verbot von PC-Games.
53 Leute konnte ich bisher einladen. Ob das tatsächlich was bringt, wird sich zeigen, aber besser dann wohl als nichts tun...oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Tja, ansonsten, kann man nur abwarten, also *Daumendrücken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Es mag zwar reiner Populismus sein, doch so ist es nunmal in der Demokratie, es gilt das Mehrheitsprinzip.


----------



## Erothar (22. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Es mag zwar reiner Populismus sein, doch so ist es nunmal in der Demokratie, es gilt das Mehrheitsprinzip.



ja das war auch gut so, wenn da oben mehr als nur 10-20% Ahnung von Ihrem Job hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Erothar schrieb:


> ja das war auch gut so, wenn da oben mehr als nur 10-20% Ahnung von Ihrem Job hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben Sie doch, mach mal eine Umfrage auf der Straße und Du wirst sehen, es entspricht der Mehrheitsmeinung.


----------



## Erothar (22. Februar 2008)

mhhh da sagen aber sehr sehr viele die ich kenn was anders^^ naja is ja persönliche meinung also von dem her... 
bist du der meinung das die ihren job zu 100% super machen?


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

Erothar schrieb:


> mhhh da sagen aber sehr sehr viele die ich kenn was anders^^ naja is ja persönliche meinung also von dem her...
> bist du der meinung das die ihren job zu 100% super machen?



Auf die breite Masse gesehen schon, für mich persönlich eher nicht, so ist das nunmal.


----------



## 0wned159 (22. Februar 2008)

> Hoi Hoi,
> 
> also wie unten geschrieben gibt des im Art. 5 eine Ausnahmeregelung, diese besagt das diverse Änderungen und Gesetze zur Jugendsicherung beschlossen werden dürfen.
> ABER (das große Wort biggrin.gif ) les ich das falsch oder wollen die das allgemein verbieten, also auch für Leute über 18? Das wär dann schon ein bisschen ähm ja wiedersprüchlich zum Grundgesetz, hehe jaja die deutschen Politiker angry.gif (Deshalb sitzen die ganz schlauen Leute wo anders in nem Vorstand oder so, ich mein wer will sich den Job von der Angi für im Vergleich läppische 22.000€ im Monat antun? Richtig KEINER)
> ...



jop gebe dir recht genau so ist es
Die können nicht aufeinmal jede "killerspiele" verbieten ... 1. wie gesagt wegen den Firmen die sauer werden und evtl. (übertrieben) jeden kontakt zu deutschen händlern abbrechen was dazu führen könnte das die regale bei mediamarkt fast leer sind
und außerdem spielt doch keiner über 12 spiele wie moorhuhn oder so obwohl DAS sogar 8 jährige spielen und das ist auch zum teil ein "killerspiel"   wegen cs: ich bin 13 .. naund? ich spiele das was ich will da kann mir niemand was sagen selbst wenn es das gesetz verbietet... wenn die eltern davon wissen was ihre kinder spielen und einverstanden sind können sie nichtsmehr machen selbst wenn man kriegt alle überall wann man will    wenn das in kraft tritt ist es für deutschland aus... jedenfalls für die gamer aber auch firmen etc.   es gibt sogenannte menschenrechte die der staat nicht eifnach so brechen kann denn sie selbst haben die eingestellt       und nochwas: es werden bestimmt proteste geben was weis ich durch hannover marschieren oder so... wenn ja ich bin dabei mit nem fetten schild wodrauf steht "Ich Spiel Killerspiele.. naund? Bin ich ein Amokläuer? NEIN!!!" ^^    und außerdem müssen die menschen doch uach ein reecht haben dazu was zu sagen haben  boah das regt so auf ey...   also ich spiele trotzdem weiter   wenn die mich überwachen wollen schütze ich mein pc so ab das die x passwörter knacken/ eintippen müssen...   aber was wird dann aus der ESL? mal abgesehen davon: wie viele minderjährige spielen cs? weis ich nicht aber jedenfalls viele...  und hat jemals in deutschland (2000 - 2008) ein kinderjähriger wen getötet/amokgelaufen? NEIN ( soweit ich weis) sondern die über 18   also was soll der sche***   jeder der ein bisschen logisch nachdenken kann und cs spielt (ich nheme cs nur als beispiel): cs spielen --> amoklaufen --> selbstmord --> kein cs mehr^^  wer sich noch nie solche gedanken gemacht hat sollte eigentlich aufhören cs zu spielen  ich finde das hier besser: cs spielen --> besser werden --> ESL einsteigen --> fun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry wenn irgendwas irgendwie irgendwen beleidigt hat   und das ist nur meine meinung die ich frei äußern darf!


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> jop gebe dir recht genau so ist es
> Die können nicht aufeinmal jede "killerspiele" verbieten ... 1. wie gesagt wegen den Firmen die sauer werden und evtl. (übertrieben) jeden kontakt zu deutschen händlern abbrechen was dazu führen könnte das die regale bei mediamarkt fast leer sind
> und außerdem spielt doch keiner über 12 spiele wie moorhuhn oder so obwohl DAS sogar 8 jährige spielen und das ist auch zum teil ein "killerspiel"   wegen cs: ich bin 13 .. naund? ich spiele das was ich will da kann mir niemand was sagen selbst wenn es das gesetz verbietet... wenn die eltern davon wissen was ihre kinder spielen und einverstanden sind können sie nichtsmehr machen selbst wenn man kriegt alle überall wann man will    wenn das in kraft tritt ist es für deutschland aus... jedenfalls für die gamer aber auch firmen etc.   es gibt sogenannte menschenrechte die der staat nicht eifnach so brechen kann denn sie selbst haben die eingestellt       und nochwas: es werden bestimmt proteste geben was weis ich durch hannover marschieren oder so... wenn ja ich bin dabei mit nem fetten schild wodrauf steht "Ich Spiel Killerspiele.. naund? Bin ich ein Amokläuer? NEIN!!!" ^^    und außerdem müssen die menschen doch uach ein reecht haben dazu was zu sagen haben  boah das regt so auf ey...   also ich spiele trotzdem weiter   wenn die mich überwachen wollen schütze ich mein pc so ab das die x passwörter knacken/ eintippen müssen...   aber was wird dann aus der ESL? mal abgesehen davon: wie viele minderjährige spielen cs? weis ich nicht aber jedenfalls viele...  und hat jemals in deutschland (2000 - 2008) ein kinderjähriger wen getötet/amokgelaufen? NEIN ( soweit ich weis) sondern die über 18   also was soll der sche***   jeder der ein bisschen logisch nachdenken kann und cs spielt (ich nheme cs nur als beispiel): cs spielen --> amoklaufen --> selbstmord --> kein cs mehr^^  wer sich noch nie solche gedanken gemacht hat sollte eigentlich aufhören cs zu spielen  ich finde das hier besser: cs spielen --> besser werden --> ESL einsteigen --> fun haben
> 
> ...



Nur zwei Dinge...

Erstens, Computerspiele spielen zu können ist kein Menschenrecht.

Zweitens, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, Du bist ein Beispiel für nicht ausreichenden Jugendschutz und lieferst selbst die beste Begründung für die Verschärfung.


----------



## 0wned159 (22. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Nur zwei Dinge...
> 
> Erstens, Computerspiele spielen zu können ist kein Menschenrecht.
> 
> Zweitens, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, Du bist ein Beispiel für nicht ausreichenden Jugendschutz und lieferst selbst die beste Begründung für die Verschärfung.




1. wir haben ein recht darauf das zu tun was wir wollen solange es die anderen regeln nicht bricht -.- also ist es eins mehr oder weniger

2. wenn die eltern davon wissen und nichts dagegen haben und ihre kinder gut erziehen ist es sehr wahrscheinlichd as sie nciht auf solche gedanken kommen... bzw. zeitgrenzen setzen... also wenn die eltern "kontrolle" über ihre kinder haben ist es kein problem wie es bei mir der fall ist^^


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> 1. wir haben ein recht darauf das zu tun was wir wollen solange es die anderen regeln nicht bricht -.- also ist es eins mehr oder weniger
> 
> 2. wenn die eltern davon wissen und nichts dagegen haben und ihre kinder gut erziehen ist es sehr wahrscheinlichd as sie nciht auf solche gedanken kommen... bzw. zeitgrenzen setzen... also wenn die eltern "kontrolle" über ihre kinder haben ist es kein problem wie es bei mir der fall ist^^



1. Es wird eine Regel geschaffen, die es dann brechen würde, also darfst Du es dann nicht mehr.

2. Die Frage ist ja, ist es eine gute Erziehung, wenn sie ihr Kind das spielen lassen?


----------



## 0wned159 (22. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> 1. Es wird eine Regel geschaffen, die es dann brechen würde, also darfst Du es dann nicht mehr.
> 
> 2. Die Frage ist ja, ist es eine gute Erziehung, wenn sie ihr Kind das spielen lassen?




1. was amchen denn die politiker?

2. einerseits ja anderer seits nein ja weil sie mit der bitteren wahrheit begegnet werden nein weil sie mitten drin sind^^ dann kommt es auf das denken des kindes an: wenn es denkt "cool das kann ich ja nachmachen"  ist es natürlich schlimm und wenn es ein bisschen schlau ist dann denkt er auch nach was die folgen sind ich meine mit 12-13 jahren sollte man ind er schule schon paar rechte/gesetze vorgenommen haben


----------



## Gronwell (22. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> 1. was amchen denn die politiker?
> 
> 2. einerseits ja anderer seits nein ja weil sie mit der bitteren wahrheit begegnet werden nein weil sie mitten drin sind^^ dann kommt es auf das denken des kindes an: wenn es denkt "cool das kann ich ja nachmachen" ist es natürlich schlimm und wenn es ein bisschen schlau ist dann denkt er auch nach was die folgen sind ich meine mit 12-13 jahren sollte man ind er schule schon paar rechte/gesetze vorgenommen haben


 
2. Da hast Du doch die Begründung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Februar 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> jop gebe dir recht genau so ist es
> Die können nicht aufeinmal jede "killerspiele" verbieten ... 1. wie gesagt wegen den Firmen die sauer werden und evtl. (übertrieben) jeden kontakt zu deutschen händlern abbrechen was dazu führen könnte das die regale bei mediamarkt fast leer sind
> und außerdem spielt doch keiner über 12 spiele wie moorhuhn oder so obwohl DAS sogar 8 jährige spielen und das ist auch zum teil ein "killerspiel"   wegen cs: ich bin 13 .. naund? ich spiele das was ich will da kann mir niemand was sagen selbst wenn es das gesetz verbietet... wenn die eltern davon wissen was ihre kinder spielen und einverstanden sind können sie nichtsmehr machen selbst wenn man kriegt alle überall wann man will    wenn das in kraft tritt ist es für deutschland aus... jedenfalls für die gamer aber auch firmen etc.   es gibt sogenannte menschenrechte die der staat nicht eifnach so brechen kann denn sie selbst haben die eingestellt       und nochwas: es werden bestimmt proteste geben was weis ich durch hannover marschieren oder so... wenn ja ich bin dabei mit nem fetten schild wodrauf steht "Ich Spiel Killerspiele.. naund? Bin ich ein Amokläuer? NEIN!!!" ^^    und außerdem müssen die menschen doch uach ein reecht haben dazu was zu sagen haben  boah das regt so auf ey...   also ich spiele trotzdem weiter   wenn die mich überwachen wollen schütze ich mein pc so ab das die x passwörter knacken/ eintippen müssen...   aber was wird dann aus der ESL? mal abgesehen davon: wie viele minderjährige spielen cs? weis ich nicht aber jedenfalls viele...  und hat jemals in deutschland (2000 - 2008) ein kinderjähriger wen getötet/amokgelaufen? NEIN ( soweit ich weis) sondern die über 18   also was soll der sche***   jeder der ein bisschen logisch nachdenken kann und cs spielt (ich nheme cs nur als beispiel): cs spielen --> amoklaufen --> selbstmord --> kein cs mehr^^  wer sich noch nie solche gedanken gemacht hat sollte eigentlich aufhören cs zu spielen  ich finde das hier besser: cs spielen --> besser werden --> ESL einsteigen --> fun haben
> 
> ...


Wenn ich sowas schon lese.... Rechtschreibung ist nicht gefährlich! Es lohnt auf jedenfall sie zu lernen!
Außerdem, scheint es mir so, als hättest du irgendwie wenig Ahnung oder? Warum wohl, laufen "kinderjährige", wie du sie nennst, nicht Amok? Zum Amoklaufen wären Waffen von Nutzen! Kommen sie als Kind leicht da dran? Nein! Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man als Kind dazu fähig ist jmd zu erschießen. Des Weiteren möchte ich daran erinnern, das Menschen das Recht etwas zu sagen schon besitzen, von wegen freie Meinungsäußerung und so... 
Die Leute über die du dich beschwerst sind auch nicht da oben, weil wir nichts zu sagen haben, sondern weil wir, bzw. die Mehrheit wollte, dass die die da oben sitzen, jetzt da sitzen. Es ist zwar nicht bewiesen, dass Killerspiele schaden, aber ich glaube, man sollte geistig weit genug entwickelt sein, da wie es mir scheint, es Kinder/Jugendliche gibt, welche nicht damit umgehen können und sowas für wichtiger halten, als z.B. Schule etc. Übrigens, wenn du dich darauf verlässt, besser zu werden und in die ESL zu kommen und dich nur darauf konzentrierst, wirst du nicht weit kommen und dass das nur "fun" ist, glaub ich nicht. Du hättest feste "Arbeitszeiten" und wenn du nicht genug bist, du dich aber nur dadrauf konzentriert hast "Zocker" zu werden, ist das Arbeitslosengeld nicht weit entfernt...
Zu guter Letzt würde ich noch anmerken, dass du wohl kaum was dagegen machen könntest wenn die deinen Computer überwachen wollen, da nützen dir auch deine "x passwörter" nichts.
Auch möchte ich dir verraten, dass ich genauso alt bin wie du, vllt bringt dich das zum Nachdenken.

So, genug geblubbert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2008)

In dem Beitrag wird ja auch dazu aufgerufen mit der Politik zu reden und da an diesem Sonntag 24. Feb. in Hamburg Wahlen sind (Unbedingt dran teilnehmen!) habe ich wirklich mal einen SPD kanditaten diese Frage gestellt. Das ganze habe ich auch in meinen Blog geschrieben: http://my.buffed.de/user/110628/blog_detail?blogID=2272621

Aber ich möchte es euch natürlich auch gern hier zeigen.

*Meine Frage war folgende:*
_Wie stehen Sie zu diesem Thema, sind sie auch der Meinung dass die Jungenkriminalität durch Computerspiele erzeugt wird und verschließen Sie dadurch auch Ihre Augen davor, dass dieses Problem vielleicht aus Frust und Armut erzeugt wird?_

*Und auch eine Antwort habe ich erhalten. Diese möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:*

_"ich habe selber vor Jahren ein paar Wochen lang recht intensiv einen Freund mit einer Konsole besucht und diverse Shooter gespielt. Trotzdem bin ich nicht zum Massenmörder geworden. Nachdem ich virtuell unzählige Figuren auf dem Gewissen habe, kann ich gleichwohl den psychologischen Effekt der Absenkung von Hemmschwellen schon nachvollziehen.

Es gibt auch die Argumentation, diese Spiele würden eher spielerisch Aggressionen abbauen. Ich glaube aber auch, dass gerade bei jungen Jugendlichen die Gefahr besteht, dass nach stunden- und nächtelangem Geballer über Wochen und Monate das Gehirn lernt, wie man Aggression gegen Dinge und Menschen richtet. Ich bin also gegenüber den harten Shootern auch sehr skeptisch. Fraglich ist jedoch, ob gerade in diesem Bereich Verbote überhaupt etwas bringen. Vielleicht schaffen sie zumindest bei den Eltern ein Bewusstsein für den kritischen Umgang, auch wenn man die Verfügbarkeit in der Praxis sicher kaum wird unterbinden können.

Das der Anstieg der Jugendkriminalität in nennenswerter Weise etwas mit Videospielen zu tun hat, halte ich für absurd. Ihren Gedanke, dass diese Diskussion von den wahren Gründen bewusst ablenken soll, finde ich sehr interessant. Hier bin ich ganz Ihrer Meinung, dass die Gewalt durch Jugendliche, die wir momentan erleben, hauptsächlich auf Frust durch fehlende Lebensperspektiven zurückzuführen ist. Man muss sich doch nur einmal in die Lage eines 17-jährigen ohne jeden Schulabschluss hineinversetzen. Und davon gibt es in Hamburg jedes Jahr ca. 1.700 neue! Bei dieser vorprogrammierten Aussichtslosigkeit für den Rest des Lebens muss man froh sein, dass nicht mehr geschieht. Ich will nicht die Täter zu Opfern machen, aber niemand wird kriminell geboren. Es gibt immer Gründe und die muss man bekämpfen.

Hier muss angesetzt werden mit mehr Sprachförderung und individueller Betreuung von der Kita an. Wie man das Thema auch angeht, es geht letztenendes immer um Bildung. Die SPD hat im Oktober in der Bürgerschaft erfolglos die Sicherstellung einer durchgängigen Betreuung und Beratung der ?Risikoschüler? von der 8. Klasse an bis zu ihrer vollständigen Integration in das Erwerbsleben mit Hilfe eines einheitlichen Ansprechpartners (?Mentor"/?Berufscoach") beantragt. Das kostet Geld. Aber es ist günstiger als eine lebenslange Alimentierung oder der Schaden durch Kriminalität und die Mehrkosten für Polizei und Gefängnisse.
Und all das können wir im Gegensatz zu Zensurgesetzen auf Bundesebene hier in Hamburg entscheiden, wenn wir nur wollen.


Mit besten Grüßen

Rainer Schünemann"_

Nachzulesen ist das ganze auf: http://www.kandidatenwatch.de/rainer_schue...-595-15008.html


----------



## 0wned159 (22. Februar 2008)

öhhm... keine ahnugn warum ich kinderjähriger geschrieben habe ich meinte kinder
am pc achte ich nie auf rechtsschreibung
und außerdem mit nem messer kann man auch amoklaufen bloss das man damit nicht weit kommt

esl zu kommen ist nicht schwer... einfach einen clan finden oder selber gut spielen und außerdem muss man sich ja nicht nur auf esl konzentrieren... FUN ahaben heisst einfach nur spielen elbst wenn man niedriger rang ist


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lese.... Rechtschreibung ist nicht gefährlich! Es lohnt auf jedenfall sie zu lernen!
> Außerdem, scheint es mir so, als hättest du irgendwie wenig Ahnung oder? Warum wohl, laufen "kinderjährige", wie du sie nennst, nicht Amok? Zum Amoklaufen wären Waffen von Nutzen! Kommen sie als Kind leicht da dran? Nein! Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man als Kind dazu fähig ist jmd zu erschießen. Des Weiteren möchte ich daran erinnern, das Menschen das Recht etwas zu sagen schon besitzen, von wegen freie Meinungsäußerung und so...
> Die Leute über die du dich beschwerst sind auch nicht da oben, weil wir nichts zu sagen haben, sondern weil wir, bzw. die Mehrheit wollte, dass die die da oben sitzen, jetzt da sitzen. Es ist zwar nicht bewiesen, dass Killerspiele schaden, aber ich glaube, man sollte geistig weit genug entwickelt sein, da wie es mir scheint, es Kinder/Jugendliche gibt, welche nicht damit umgehen können und sowas für wichtiger halten, als z.B. Schule etc. Übrigens, wenn du dich darauf verlässt, besser zu werden und in die ESL zu kommen und dich nur darauf konzentrierst, wirst du nicht weit kommen und dass das nur "fun" ist, glaub ich nicht. Du hättest feste "Arbeitszeiten" und wenn du nicht genug bist, du dich aber nur dadrauf konzentriert hast "Zocker" zu werden, ist das Arbeitslosengeld nicht weit entfernt...
> Zu guter Letzt würde ich noch anmerken, dass du wohl kaum was dagegen machen könntest wenn die deinen Computer überwachen wollen, da nützen dir auch deine "x passwörter" nichts.
> ...



Selbst wenn sie an Waffen drankämen...
Schonmal nen 12jährigen gesehen, der mit ner (etwas übertriebenes Beispiel) Flinte vom Kaliber 4 umgehen kann? Nein? Ich auch nicht. Allein der Rückstoß würde den doch an die nächste Wand klatschen. 

Ansonsten...Was soll's, Politiker eben. Die würden doch sogar im Bundestag Striptease machen, wenn sie damit an weitere 20.000&#8364; für ihren Wahlkampf drankämen. Das zum Thema 'Geldverschwendung'.
Demokratie war noch nie gut. Aber sie ist das fairste, was wir haben. Wenn, und nur wenn, sie vernünftig ausgeführt wird, wovon im Moment nicht die Rede sein kann.

Edit: @den lustigen gleichaltrigen Kerl über mir. Beim 'Rchtsschreibung' hab ich Lachkrämpfe bekommen. Ja, das sieht man.
Was findest du so toll am Amoklaufen? Machst du dir auch darüber Gedanken, wenn du mal wieder so viele Hausaufgaben aufbekommen hast? Ja? Ich nicht.
Und nein, ich spiele kein CS. Ich spiele Republic Commando, Battlefront etc., weil ich echte Waffen nicht leiden kann. Sie sind in bestimmten Situationen notwendig, aber das muss man mMn nicht am PC ausleben. Pew Pew lasergunz > päng päng balleruzi.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

DIE SPINNEN DIE DEUTSCHEN !!!!

Zum glück bin ich Schweizer und hoffe ihr setzt sowas nicht durch .. sonst gibts bei uns bald auch so nen hinrissigen Vorschlag ..

Wenn ich könnte würd ich dagegen stimmen nur kann ich leider ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel glück an alle deutsche das ihr die merkel und co davon abbringen könnt so nen shceiss zu ändern ;d

ICH SPIEL CS UND WERD EUCH ALLE TÖTEN !!111111111


----------



## Erothar (25. Februar 2008)

ohja wie gern wär ich manchmal Schweizer^^ Hohe Steuern addeeee...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Tsk tsk...Vorsicht. Schäuble hört mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

genau alle die css or cs zocken sind potenzielle amokläufer passt auf huuuuuuuh hier kommt der pöse BAUMY


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> genau alle die css or cs zocken sind potenzielle amokläufer passt auf huuuuuuuh hier kommt der pöse BAUMY




kill him before he kills us ;D

ahja ich zock ¨
bf 1942 
bf vietnam
cs 1.6
cs:S
wow
ut 2004/2003/07 
crysis
farcry
die liste geht weitaaa ;D

Oo ich glaub ich muss nun halbe welt abknallen sonst passt es ned in die statistik rein .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

ah ich zocke auch crysis und 2142 und 2 und css und wow(logisch)
und meine liste geht auch weiter!!!!xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

ich glaub die statistik das zocker killer sind stimmt ned so ganz ^^
oder kiffer sind auch mörder (hat sicher schon 1 kiffer jemanden getötet)

btw ihr habt die "f"merkel gewählt .. selba schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab se ned gewählt...die ist mir aber trotzdem lieber als irgendein SPDler!!!mag ich ned


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

als ob die märkel für alle gesetzesentwürfe zuständig wäre o_O

und ja, verallgemeinerungen nerven

sollen sie doch gleich alkohol verbieten - es haben schon mehr leute im suff getötet als wegen einem computerspiel

salut


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ähm es ist nicht nur die merkel beteiligt bei dem rumgemeker damit das mal klar ist!!!!


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ähm es ist nicht nur die merkel beteiligt bei dem rumgemeker damit das mal klar ist!!!!


uiuiui harte töne und zu viele ausrufezeichen ;P rofl^^
klar is mir klar dass ned allein die merkel beteiligt ist, hab ich auch nicht behauptet

aber minastirit meinte "btw ihr habt die "f"merkel gewählt .. selba schuld"
von daher impliziert er, dass die merkel an dem ganzen schuld sei, was per se ja nicht korrekt ist

also baumkuschla, reg dich wieder ab xD


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

reg mich ned auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe nur versucht was klarzustellen!


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> reg mich ned auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber es gab nix klarzustellen weil bereits alles klar war :/
ich mein, ich könnt dir auch ne karte schreiben auf der steht "der himmel IST blau - wollte das nur klarstellen" - würde ungefähr genauso viel sinn machen :/

wenn du herausgelesen hast dass ich etwas gegen die merkel habe, dann irrst du dich
wenn du dir einbildest dass ich verallgemeiner dass die merkel alleine dafür verantwortlich ist...nun ja..wie gesagt dann bildest du es dir ein^^

und baumkuschla, wenn du 4 ausrufezeichen setzt, dann wirkt das durchaus so als würdest du dich aufregen
das is das problem an foren, dass wir keine gscheite betonung setzen können und dass so manche dinge beim anderen ankommen/rüberkommen als sie eigentlich sollen
also bevor das ganze jetzt in misverständnisse ausartet und wir uns gegenseitig wegen ner lapalie bekriegen belasesn wirs lieber dabei, das alles in bester ordnung ist

salut


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> aber es gab nix klarzustellen weil bereits alles klar war :/
> ich mein, ich könnt dir auch ne karte schreiben auf der steht "der himmel IST blau - wollte das nur klarstellen" - würde ungefähr genauso viel sinn machen :/
> 
> wenn du herausgelesen hast dass ich etwas gegen die merkel habe, dann irrst du dich
> ...


ich habe n unruhigen linken mittelfinger xD


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ich habe n unruhigen linken mittelfinger xD


uiiii^^
du bistn held^^

wie gesagt, vermeiden wir die auseinandersetzung - das bringt keinem von uns beiden was und artet eh nur in spam aus

salut


----------



## Koronis (1. März 2008)

Der Thread rutscht zwar schon wieder in das üblich geflame aber ich hoffe das der grossteil zumindest versteht worum dieser Gesetzesentwurf sich dreht.

Das ganze würde wenn es durchkommt einen massiven eingriff in das Perönlichkeitsrecht zur folge haben.
Habt Ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht das dieser entwurf einer menge anderer unausgegorener ideen unserer politiker zu einer neuen basis werden könnte?

Nur als Beispiel, was hat denn die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nach sich gezogen?
Auf einmal gab es Ideen zur Überwachung des Volkes zum "Schutz vor Terroristen" wie Sand am Meer,
wo der Bundestrojaner nur das Populärste Überbleibsel ist auch wenn dieser durch das BVfG gedämpft wurde.
Zitat von Dieter Wiefelspütz: "Sie werden hinnehmen müssen, dass der Gesetzgeber in Sachen Vorratsdatenspeicherung anderer Meinung ist als Sie. Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat mit Terrorismusbekämpfung relativ wenig zu tun. Ich wäre für die Vorratsdatenspeicherung auch dann, wenn es überhaupt keinen Terrorismus gäbe."

Es geht auch darum das der Staat der auf den Bürgern eines Landes basiert nicht das recht haben sollte soweit zu gehen etwas zum Schutz der Jugend gleich für alle egal welchen alters zu verbieten, denn damit nähern wir uns wieder etwas mehr einer Diktatur.

und zum Abschluss, Minastirit hat mit dem


> btw ihr habt die "f"merkel gewählt .. selba schuld



in gewisser weise recht Merkel hat sich ihr Kabinett selbst ausgesucht welches diesen mist verzapft,
zwar ist sie nicht alleine schuld an solchen Dingen aber sie gibt die grobe Richtung vor und kann einschreiten wenn es aus dem Ruder läuft.

Unser Demokratisches System hat in diesem Punkt Fehler so sollte in solch Folgenschweren Fragen ein Demokratisches Instrument wie eine Volksabstimmung in Anbetracht gezogen werden denn niemand kann und darf davon ausgehen das die Abgeordneten wenn es zu einer Abstimmung kommt im ganzen Maße danach handeln was das Volk will sondern sie handeln nach dem was sie selbst für das richtige oder die Meinung des Volkes halten wobei letztere oft Fehlinterpretiert wird. 
Auch wird bei dem Begriff Demokratie oft außer acht gelassen das Viele Politiker bei manchen Dingen so Abstimmen das sie im Gegenzug in Punkten die für sie selbst oder die Partei wichtig sind Unterstützung der anderen Parteien erhalten. Manch Böse Zunge Behauptet sogar das unsere Politiker oft nicht genau wissen worüber gerade entschieden wurde oder auch in Vielen Fragen des Digitalen Zeitalters einfach Überfordert sind und sich nach den anderen richten denn irgendwer wird schon wissen was los ist.


----------



## Langmar (2. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> DIE SPINNEN DIE DEUTSCHEN !!!!
> 
> Zum glück bin ich Schweizer und hoffe ihr setzt sowas nicht durch .. sonst gibts bei uns bald auch so nen hinrissigen Vorschlag ..



/sign 

Schweiz ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, kann da als Schweizer atm nich viel dazu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## Caliostra (4. März 2008)

Ich beschäftige mich schon etwas länger mit dem Thema, und zwar seitdem die Politiker nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt die sogenannten Killerspiele ins Auge gefasst hat. 

Der jetzige Gesetzesentwurf geht auf drei Politiker zurück: Bundesfamilienministerin Ursula von der Leyen, dem ehemaligen Landesinnenminister von Bayern und jetzigen Ministerpräsidenten Beckstein, und einem Landesminister von NRW, Laschet. Alle drei wollen Spiele aus dem Markt entfernen, bei denen Gewalt gegen Menschen bzw. menschenähnliche Wesen wesentlicher Inhalt des Spiels bzw. der Erreichung von Spielzielen ist. Diese Definition kann man durchaus auf jedes MMO anwenden. Und mit „aus dem Markt entfernen“ ist nicht der Verkauf an Personen unter 18 Jahren gemeint, sondern ein komplettes Verbot. 

Auslöser für den Gesetzesentwurf, der im Sommer diesen Jahres verabschiedet werden soll, waren der Amoklauf von Erfurt mit 17 Toten wie auch der Amoklauf von Emsdetten, mit 5 Verletzten und einem Toten. In beiden Fällen hat man auf den Rechnern der Amokläufern „Killerspiele“ wie Counterstrike etc. gefunden. 

Es gibt Wissenschaftler, an ihrer Spitze der Kriminologe Christian Pfeiffer aus Niedersachsen, der mit seinen Aussagen die Position der Politiker massiv unterstützt. Kernaussage von Herrn Pfeiffers Untersuchungen ist die, das das Spielen von MMOs und Killerspielen die Aggressionsschwelle im realen Leben herunter setzt und damit Auslöser der Amokläufe war. Herr Pfeiffer ist auch für das Verbot von MMOs, da die stundenlange Beschäftigung mit diesen Spielen massive Lernschwierigkeiten produzieren, ergo „verdummen“. 

Zur Ehrenrettung der Wissenschaftler muß man sagen, das es eine ebenso große Gruppe von Medizinern und Medienwissenschaftlern die der Meinung von Herrn Pfeifer massiv widerspricht. Fakt ist, das es bis jetzt noch keine Langzeitstudien gibt, die Herrn Pfeiffers Auffassung unterstützt. 

Weiterhin muß man feststellen, das es Amokläufe schon vor der Erfindung des PCs gab: 

In Deutschland 1964 in Köln http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attentat_von_Volkhoven
In den USA 1966 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Whitman
In Deutschland 1983 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eppstein#Amok...in-Gesamtschule


Der von den drei oben genannten Politikern eingebrachte Gesetzesentwurf soll im Sommer im Bundestag verabschiedet werden, und muß dann noch im Bundesrat genehmigt werden. Inwieweit der jetzige Gesetzesentwurf verabschiedet werden kann, ist ungewiss, da einige der dort verwendeten Formulierungen auf Widerstand in den Reihen der Bundestagsfraktionen von CDU und SPD stoßen. 

Es soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben, das der Gouverneur von Kalifornien, Arnold Schwarzenegger, mit einem ähnlichen Verbotsgesetz vor einigen Wochen eine schwere Niederlage vor dem obersten Gerichtshof in Kalifornien erlitten hat. Der Gerichtshof kassierte das Gesetz, da es dem US – amerikanischen Grundsatz der freien Meinungsäußerung widersprach. Herr Schwarzenegger kämpft allerdings weiterhin für sein Gesetz und dem Verbot von „Killerspielen“. 

Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob der jetzige Gesetzesentwurf im Sommer verabschiedet wird. Und es bleibt abzuwarten, ob ein solches Gesetz überhaupt das Papier wert ist, auf dem es steht. Das Internet ermöglich es inzwischen, Spiel auch herunter zu laden, und eine Internetüberwachung a la VR China, wie es unser Bundesinnenminister Schäuble gerne hätte, würde verschiedenen Artikel des Grundgesetzes wie auch dem europäischem Recht widersprechen. Ich kann nur hoffen, das unsere schweizerischen wie auch österreichischen Nachbarn uns deutschen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben, dort die Daten für die neuesten Spiele herunter zu laden.


----------



## Gradeo (4. März 2008)

Ich find es völlig dumm. Ich lass mir doch von niemanden vorschreiben was ich Spiele. Was soll diese Gesetz bringen? Dann Bestellt man halt die Uncut Version aus den USA oder UK.


----------



## Koronis (5. März 2008)

Dieses vollständige Verbot würde auch ein Einfuhrverbot mit sich ziehen da die "Killerspiele" dann illegale ware wären und als blödes beispiel Dope bekommst du ja auch nicht mit der post.


----------



## Incontemtio (5. März 2008)

Koronis schrieb:


> Der Thread rutscht zwar schon wieder in das üblich geflame


Wenn hier "üblicherweise" geflamt wird, warum bist du dann hier? 


Koronis schrieb:


> aber ich hoffe das der grossteil zumindest versteht worum dieser Gesetzesentwurf sich dreht.


Etwas anderes würde ich von niemanden ernsthaft erwarten. 


Koronis schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum das der Staat der auf den Bürgern eines Landes basiert nicht das recht haben sollte soweit zu gehen etwas zum Schutz der Jugend gleich für alle egal welchen alters zu verbieten, denn damit nähern wir uns wieder etwas mehr einer Diktatur.


Du solltest darüber nachdenken was einen Diktatur ist. Wenn nämlich die meisten Deutschen sich für ein Verbot aussprechen ist das sehr demokratisch. 


Koronis schrieb:


> Unser Demokratisches System hat in diesem Punkt Fehler so sollte in solch Folgenschweren Fragen ein Demokratisches Instrument wie eine Volksabstimmung in Anbetracht gezogen werden


Du nennst das Verbot von "Killerspielen" eine "folgenschwere politische Frage"?


----------



## Incontemtio (5. März 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ich hab se ned gewählt...


Ich hab die Grünen gewählt. Meine Stimme für das direkt Mandat ging aber an die SPD


Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> die ist mir aber trotzdem lieber als irgendein SPDler!!!mag ich ned


Ich mag dich auch nicht...frag mich nicht warum, denn du verschweigst mir ja auch weswegen du "irgendwelche SPDler" nicht magst:


----------



## Incontemtio (5. März 2008)

0wned159 schrieb:


> Die können nicht aufeinmal jede "killerspiele" verbieten ...



"Die" (wer auch immer das ist) können das mit Rückenhalt von über 50% der deutschen Bevölkerung sehr wohö.



0wned159 schrieb:


> 1. wie gesagt wegen den Firmen die sauer werden und evtl. (übertrieben) jeden kontakt zu deutschen händlern abbrechen was dazu führen könnte das die regale bei mediamarkt fast leer sind



Das die Regal bei MediaMarkt "fast leer" sein könnten, ist aber ein triftiges Argument.



0wned159 schrieb:


> und außerdem spielt doch keiner über 12 spiele wie moorhuhn



Nur um dir das Gegenteil zu beweisen hab ich mit meinem 25 Jahren gerade Moorhuhn herausgekramt und gespielt....



0wned159 schrieb:


> oder so obwohl DAS sogar 8 jährige spielen und das ist auch zum teil ein "killerspiel"



Realistische Tötungshandlungen kann ich Moorhuhn nicht finden. Du hast aber damit Recht, dass die Definition von "Killerspiel" sehr frei ist. 



0wned159 schrieb:


> wegen cs: ich bin 13 .. naund? ich spiele das was ich will da kann mir niemand was sagen selbst wenn es das gesetz verbietet...



Doch z.B. müssten deine Eltern 50.000€ Strafe zahlen, wenn dich jemand verklagen würde und man eideutig beweisen könnte, dass du CS gespielt hat.



0wned159 schrieb:


> wenn die eltern davon wissen was ihre kinder spielen und einverstanden sind können sie nichtsmehr machen



Doch "die" (ich liebe Personalpronomen ohne Beziehungswort...) können etwas machen.



0wned159 schrieb:


> selbst wenn man kriegt alle überall wann man will



Ja leider kriegen Kinder wie du solche Spiele...würde ich deine Eltern persönlich kennen wäre ich ihnen nicht besonders wohl gesonnen.



0wned159 schrieb:


> wenn das in kraft tritt ist es für deutschland aus... jedenfalls für die gamer aber auch firmen etc.



Man könnte auch einfach andere Spiele produzieren...oder?



0wned159 schrieb:


> es gibt sogenannte menschenrechte die der staat nicht eifnach so brechen kann denn sie selbst haben die eingestellt



Erstmal heißt das aufgestellt und "die" haben das nicht getan. Und Incontemtio rät zur Lektüre der Menschenrecht vielleicht lernst du dann das kein einziges der Menschenrechte mit dem Verbot kollidieren würde. 



0wned159 schrieb:


> und nochwas: es werden bestimmt proteste geben was weis ich durch hannover marschieren oder so... wenn ja ich bin dabei mit nem fetten schild wodrauf steht "Ich Spiel Killerspiele.. naund? Bin ich ein Amokläuer? NEIN!!!" ^^



Politisches Engagement kann nie schaden...



0wned159 schrieb:


> und außerdem müssen die menschen doch uach ein reecht haben dazu was zu sagen haben  boah das regt so auf ey.



Du kannst sagen was du willst, leider auch so was wie "boah das regt mich so auf ey"....



0wned159 schrieb:


> also ich spiele trotzdem weiter


Leider.



0wned159 schrieb:


> wenn die mich überwachen wollen schütze ich mein pc so ab das die x passwörter knacken/ eintippen müssen...   aber was wird dann aus der ESL?



In der ESL gibt es auch Spiele die nicht als Killerspiele zu klassifizieren sind.



0wned159 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon: wie viele minderjährige spielen cs?



!6jährige dürfen das und die sind auch noch minderjährig. Von den unter 16jährigen spielen das viel zu viele.



0wned159 schrieb:


> weis ich nicht aber jedenfalls viele...  und hat jemals in deutschland (2000 - 2008) ein kinderjähriger wen getötet/amokgelaufen? NEIN ( soweit ich weis) sondern die über 18   also was soll der sche***   jeder der ein bisschen logisch nachdenken kann und cs spielt (ich nheme cs nur als beispiel): cs spielen --> amoklaufen --> selbstmord --> kein cs mehr^^  wer sich noch nie solche gedanken gemacht hat sollte eigentlich aufhören cs zu spielen  ich finde das hier besser: cs spielen --> besser werden --> ESL einsteigen --> fun haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Logik ist etwas anderes....



0wned159 schrieb:


> und das ist nur meine meinung die ich frei äußern darf!



Hier kollidieren deine Meinungen miteinander. Du hast oben irgendwo gesagt, dass es die egal wäre, ob sie Killerspiele verbieten würden, hier pochst du aber auf dein Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung. Wenn du also das moralisch, ethische Anrecht darauf hast dich gegen das Gesetz zu stellen warum haben dann "die" kein Recht selbiges zu tun und dich in deiner freien Meinungsäußerung zu beschneiden?


----------



## Incontemtio (5. März 2008)

Erothar schrieb:


> Hoi Hoi,



Hallo....



Erothar schrieb:


> also wie unten geschrieben gibt des im Art. 5 eine Ausnahmeregelung, diese besagt das diverse Änderungen und Gesetze zur Jugendsicherung beschlossen werden dürfen.



Diese Reglung existiert. 



Erothar schrieb:


> ABER (das große Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist keinesfalls widersprüchlich. Etwas wird verboten auch für Erwachsene um Kinder davor zu schützen. Pornofilme dürfen ja auch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit ausgestrahlt werden, weil Minderjährige sie dann zu sehen bekämen. Genau aus dem gleichen Grund, sollen "Killerspiele" verboten werden um Kinder vor ihnen zu schützen, auch wenn die Rechte Erwachsender dadurch eingeschränkt werden, wie bei dem Beispiel mit den Pornofilmen.



Erothar schrieb:


> hehe jaja die deutschen Politiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer sind denn die "deutschen Politiker? Wenn du alle von kleinen Dorfbürgermeister bis zu unser Bundeskanzlerin meinst gratuliere ich zu einer Pauschalisierung ohne gleichen.



Erothar schrieb:


> (Deshalb sitzen die ganz schlauen Leute wo anders in nem Vorstand oder so, ich mein wer will sich den Job von der Angi für im Vergleich läppische 22.000€ im Monat antun?



Leute die sich dafür interessieren was mit ihrem Land passiert? Menschen denen es nicht immer nur um Geld geht?



Erothar schrieb:


> Richtig KEINER)



Scheinbar schon. Ich könnte dir mehr als genug Beispiele aufzeigen in denen Politiker vor ihrer Tätigkeit als Vertreter der deutschen Wähler mehr Geld verdient haben als danach.



Erothar schrieb:


> Im übrigen würde es nix bewirken.



Ein Gesetz wird dadurch nicht sinnlos, dass es nicht eingehalten wird. 



Erothar schrieb:


> Games bekommt man überall her.



Das soll ja gerade verhindert werden. Ich dachte das wäre dir klar.



Erothar schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier in Deutschland die englische CS Version will weil da Blut drin vorkommt dann hol ich mir die einfach.



Nach dem Verbot müsstest du das Wörtchen "einfach" vielleicht streichen müssen.



Erothar schrieb:


> 12järige zocken eh schon Spiele ab 18 ohne Ende



Ja leider.



Erothar schrieb:


> und die Wirtschaft hätte ziemliche Einbußen. Firmen machen Verlust Konzerne werden sauer und der Stress fängt an. Glaube nicht das die damit durchkommen.



Diese Konzerne, die in Deutschland bisher kaum eine große Rolle spielen, könnten auch "einfach" Strategie-/Renn-/Aventure-/Rollenspiele ohne wirklichkeitsnahe Tötungshandlungen produzieren.



Erothar schrieb:


> (Erstmal sry fürs auskotzen hier unten, aber beim Thema Deutsche Politiker seh ich Rot^^)



Auch hier wieder dieser Akt der Pauschalisierung der alle Politiker Deutschlands in einen Topf schmeißt. Denkst du nicht, dass man da differenzieren sollte?



Erothar schrieb:


> Man Man, sonst gehts dem Staat aber gut... erst meinen die, Sie könnten jetzt das Internet überwachen und jede kleinste Kleinigkeit kontrollieren und sehen wie ihr und wo ihr so rumsurft^^



Lies dir das aktuelle Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes nocheinmal durch und du wirst merken, dass nicht "das Internet kontrollieren" und auch nicht "sehen wie (wolltest du "wo" sagen?) ihr so rumsurft". Außerdem werden sämtliche deiner Internetverbindungsdaten bisher schon von deinem Provider drei Monate lang gespeichert und selbstverständlich auch zu polizeilichen Ermittlungen zur Verfügung gestellt. Das Gesetz verlängert also nur die Speicherungsdauer um drei Monate. 



Erothar schrieb:


> Dann bricht der staat selbst die Gesetze begeht Heuchelei und kauft illegale Adressen, Kontodaten usw. (aktueller Fall Steuerhinterziehung Chef Deutsche Post^^)



Der Staat begeht damit keine Straftat, denn
a) ist höchstens der BND schuld (auch hier bitte ich um Differenzierung)
b) ist es nach deutschen Gesetzen nicht strafbar polizeiliche Ermittlungen auf Indizien aufzubauen, die illegal von Dritten beschafft wurden. 
c) macht sich nur der Strafbar, der die Daten aus der Bank entwendet hat. 

PS: Auch der britische Geheimdienst hat diese Daten gekauft....



Erothar schrieb:


> Solangsam glaub ich echt ich bin doch im falschen Land...



Dann geh weg und schöne Reise in die USA (dort sitzen 1% der Bevölkerung im Gefängnis), etc.



Erothar schrieb:


> Langt es nicht schon das wir eh schon das Land mit am meistend Gesetze sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle? Zitat? Belege? Beweise, für diese Tatsachenbehauptung?



Erothar schrieb:


> (mir hen ja für jeden Kleinscheiß was)



Teilweise muss ich dir hierbei recht geben.



Erothar schrieb:


> Oh man hier hör ich auf, des regt mich sonst zu sehr mal wieder auf wenn ich mir die Unfähigkeit unserer Politiker anschauen muss....



Niemand zwingt dich das "den deutschen Politikern" von dir attestierte Verhalten anzusehen.



Erothar schrieb:


> najut bevor ich mich hier noch zu sehr aufrege(passiert ab und an beim thema Politik, bei wem nicht?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich rege mich auch teilweise über bestimmte Politiker auf. Aber ich weiß dann a) meine Meinung zu begründen, b) flame ich nicht und liefere keine Tatsachenbehauptungen c) rege ich mich nicht über derartige Bagatellitäten auf. 



Erothar schrieb:


> lass ichs lieber , wie sind eure Meinungen?



Die habe ich denke ich schon zu genüge verbreitet. Ich muss aber noch sagen, denn ich will nicht falsch verstanden werden, dass ich gegen eine Verbot von sogenannten "Killerspielen" bin.


----------



## Caliostra (6. März 2008)

Es ist ja schön nun gut, wenn sich Teilnehmer dieser Disskussionsrunde über "die deutschen Politiker" im allgemeinen und im besonderen aufregen, aber leider hilft das nicht viel. Das Gesetz, über das im Sommer '08 abgestimmt werden soll, ist ein Bundesgesetz, und wird dementsprechend von den Mitgliedern des Bundestags abgesegnet. Momentan ist die Aussicht, das dieses Gesetz sowohl den Bundestag als auch den Bundesrat passiert, sehr gut, da die meisten Politiker sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen, und deswegen das Gesetz wegen der allgemeinen negativen Stimmung in der Bevölkerung (also auch in ihren jeweiligen Wahlkreisen) abnicken werden. Auch eine Seite wie "Gaming is not a crime" wird hier nicht viel helfen. 

Was aber nun der absolute Hammer bei dem Gesetz ist, ist die Tatsache, das durch die weitreichende Formulierung des Gesetzes Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Herr der Ringe online und Warhammer unter die Indizierung fallen könnten, und damit indiziert wären; nicht indiziert im Sinne von, nur noch ab 18 sondern nicht mehr verkaufbar. Auch wenn hier die Auffassung vertreten wird, das dies gegen Art. 5 GG verstoßen würde, dem empfehle ich, sich dieses GG genau durch zu lesen; denn es besagt, das im Absatz 2, das Einschränkungen dann greifen, wenn der Jugendschutz davon betroffen ist. 

Zwar hat es schon immer Politiker gegeben, die gegen neue Medien gewettert haben (Kino, Karl-May Romane, Comics etc.) aber in diesem Falle würde es einfach sehr viel heftiger ausfallen, da ein Großteil unserer Politiker sich nicht mit dem neuen Medium PC / Internet auskennen (eine Altersfrage) und ein kleines, aber sehr einflußreiches Völkchen von Wissenschaftlern (allen voran Herr Christian Pfeiffer, Kiminologe) diese Gesetzesvorhaben unterstützt. Gerade Herr Pfeiffer ist der Hauptbefürworter des Verbotes von "Killerspielen" zu denen er auch WoW zählt. Ergo werden wir uns wohl spätestens im Sommer diesen Jahres mit dem Fakt auseinander setzen müssen, das Blizz aufgrund des Gesetzes die deutschen Server abschalten könnte. Und nicht nur die Server von WoW könnten dabei off gehen, sondern auch die Server der anderen oben genannten Spiele. 

Was die leeren Regale bei den besagten Elektronik - Ketten angeht, so ist fest zu halten, das Spiele nicht die Haupteinnahmequelle dieser Firmen sind. Allerdings wäre ja nicht nur der Umsatz im Bereich Spiele davon betroffen, sondern auch der Bereich Hardware; wer kauft sich noch neue Hardware, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht ? Weitere Auswirkungen hätte dieses Gesetz dann auch auf die Entwicklung von Spielen in Deutschland; Crytek hat ja schon angekündigt, im Falle der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes seinen Firmensitz ins Ausland zu verlagern. Weitere Auswirkungen wären dann noch im Bereich von Spielezeitschriften und Softwareverkäufen zu nennen. 

Schade finde ich es, das dieser Thread so wenig Disskussionsteilnehmer hat; es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn mehr Forumsteilnehmer diesen lesen würden, und entsprechend handeln würden, z.B. durch einen Brief an ihren jeweiligen Abgeordneten. Auch wäre der Hinweis, das man irgendwann mal wählen darf (bzw. schon im wahlfähigen Alter ist) nicht verkehrt. Kaum ein Politiker kann es sich im Zeitalter der allgemeinen Wahlmüdigkeit leisten, Stimmen zu verlieren. Und ein paar 100.000 Stimmen weniger können über den Sieg bzw. die Niederlage einer Partei entscheiden. Also immer daran denken, wenn ihr das nächste Mal an eine Wahlurne schreitet, wer euch das Verbot eingebrockt hat.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## Ennia (6. März 2008)

nun ja, mich als österreicher tangiert das peripher, so hart wie es auch klingen mag. In Deutschland sind ja jetzt schon etliche tietel verboten, die es bei uns problemlos im handel zu erstehen gibt (zB.: Jericho und Army of Two). Naja, da ich viele gute Freunde in Deutschland habe, muss ich die regelmäßig mit A-Versionen (Austria-Version) von irgendwelchen Spielen versogen, was mir aber nichts ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, pfeifft doch einfach auf eure verkorkste Politik und sucht euch einen österr. "Lieferanten" - ne, spaß bei seite, aber es gäbe doch so viele andere, 100mal wichtere dinge, die man machen sollte: Thema Arbeitslosigkeit, oder Drogen- und Alkoholmissbrauch, wievile Betrunkene jährlich zum Mörder werden ist wohl nicht so wichtig, oder??! Jaaaa, da ist es natürlich viel viel interessanter, wenn man ballerspiele verbietet, damit dann nicht wieder ein psychisch labiler Hans-Jörg in Buxdehude amok läuft. Oh mann, manchmal muss man sich echt fragen, was eure politiker morgens in deren kaffee tun...


----------



## Raorkon (6. März 2008)

ICh möchte nur anmerken das jeder Amokläufer Brot isst. Also verbietet Brot. Brot tötet immer wieder.

Achja Ein Killerspiel ist ein Spiel in dem man tötet.

Also
SUPER MARIO EIN MÖRDER ??????
Er tötete tausende Gumbas und wir alle die Mario gespielt haben laufen nach den Osterferien in die Schule und töten. Ich kann es mir genau vorstellen. In den NAchrichten

Ein 15 Jähriger Schüler ist heute morgen Amokgelaufen. Er sprang solange auf die Köpfe seiner Mitschüler bis diese zerplatzen. Bewaffnet war er mit einem Fliegenpilz einer Latzthose einer Roten Mütze und mehreren Grünen Schildkröten. Der Schüler starb als eine Schildkröte in ins Bein biss. 16 Scüler wurden mit schweren Kopfverletztungen ins Krankenhaus gefahren


----------



## Caliostra (6. März 2008)

@unbesiegbär: Stimmt, eng ist ein relativer Begriff. Nur wenn im Sommer plötzlich das Gesetz durchkommt, und ab Herbst es bestimmte Titel nicht mehr gibt, dann wird die Heulerei groß sein. Oder noch schlimmer, wenn alle WoW Spieler plötzlich volljährig sein müssen. Unser guter Herr Pfeiffer, der Kreuzritter gegen WoW, spricht in seinem letzten unsäglichen Pamphlet nämlich davon, das die Freigabe ab 12 für WoW viel zu niedrig ist ... wer es nicht glaubt, soll mal googlen, Stichwort, Christian Pfeiffer, World of Warcraft, Pisa. 

@Ennia: es zeigt sich mal wieder, das die Österreicher ein viel entspannteres Verhältnis zum Leben im allgemeinen und im besonderen haben. Als Deutscher kann man da nur neidisch werden.


----------



## Ennia (6. März 2008)

Sicherlich sehen wir manches nicht so eng, aber dafür sind wir on top in europa was suizit angeht...



> Österreich weist nach Finnland und Ungarn die höchste Selbstmordrate in Europa auf: Von 100.000 ÖsterreicherInnen begehen laut Statistik 18,4 Suizid. In Österreich wiederum ist die Steiermark das Bundesland, in dem die meisten Selbsttötungen verübt werden: 1998 waren es 284, das sind pro 100.000 Einwohner 24 Personen...



btt: ich hoffe für deutschland, dass das gesetz nicht eintritt, das wäre sonst ein echtes armutszeugnis...


----------



## Caliostra (6. März 2008)

@Ennia: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und das fast immer sehr schmerzhaft. Ich sehe das ganze nicht so optimistisch, auch wenn einige Politiker inzwischen auf den wirtschaftlichen Faktor hinweisen. Leider haben im Bundestag und Bundesrat alte Männer und Frauen das Sagen, die dem neuen Medium Computer nichts abgewinnen können. Ergo wird das Gesetz durch kommen, und spätestens im Herbst 08 / Frühjahr 09 in Kraft treten. Danach ist nur zu hoffen, das sich alle Spieler, die dann 09 an die Urne gehen, sich daran erinnern, *WER* ihnen die Suppe eingebrockt hat .............


----------



## Incontemtio (7. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Achja Ein Killerspiel ist ein Spiel in dem man tötet.



Nein, nach Herrn Beckmanns Definition ist ein Killerspiel ein Computerspiel in dem man wirklichkeitsnahe menschlichenartige Objekte tötet. Eine ganz genaue Definition soll aber noch ausgearbeitet werden. Nur und das wollte ich sagen es fallen nicht alle Spiele, in denen man irgendetwas "tötet" unter die Begrifflichkeit "Killerspiel".



Raorkon schrieb:


> Also



Jetzt kommt Logik. o.O



Raorkon schrieb:


> SUPER MARIO EIN MÖRDER ??????



Ein Schluss aus einer falschen Annahme ist falsch. Mario mag vielleicht ein Mördern sein, aber die Mario-Spiele sind deshalb keine "Killerspiele".


----------



## picollo0071 (7. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Also, pfeifft doch einfach auf eure verkorkste Politik und sucht euch einen österr. "Lieferanten" - ne, spaß bei seite, aber es gäbe doch so viele andere, 100mal wichtere dinge, die man machen sollte: Thema Arbeitslosigkeit, oder Drogen- und Alkoholmissbrauch, wievile Betrunkene jährlich zum Mörder werden ist wohl nicht so wichtig, oder??! Jaaaa, da ist es natürlich viel viel interessanter, wenn man ballerspiele verbietet, damit dann nicht wieder ein psychisch labiler Hans-Jörg in Buxdehude amok läuft. Oh mann, manchmal muss man sich echt fragen, was eure politiker morgens in deren kaffee tun...


Frag ihr euch eigentlich nie wie es dazu kam?
2 Leute rasten aus, killen ne Schulklasse. Natürlich werden nachforschungen angestellt. Die schnellste möglichkeit diesen Fall abzuschließen ist schlicht und einfach den Ballerspielen die shuld zu geben. Ergo waren Ballerspiele schuld. Und damit die Politiker wieder mal so tun können, als hätten sie was zu tun, verbieten sies. Im endeffekt schießen sie ich eh damit ins eigene Knie. Überlegt mal was ihr alle an Steuern für die Spiele "rauswerft". Dh es wird die Wirtschaft drunter leiden. Außerdem wurde oben ja eh shcon gesagt: einfach aus Österreich bestellen und fertig. Dann blüht zumindest unsere Wirtschaft :-P


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Incontemtio (7. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> @Ennia: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt,



Ja ja, "dum spiramus spreramus." oder wie?



Caliostra schrieb:


> und das fast immer sehr schmerzhaft.



Willst du sagen:

Die Hoffnung stirbt fast immer und wenn dann schmerzhaft.
Die Hoffnung stirbt (wie oft wird nicht mitgeteilt) und wenn sie stirbt, dann fast immer schmerzhaft?

Der zweiten Aussage würde ich beipflichten der ersteren nicht. 



Caliostra schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze nicht so optimistisch, auch wenn einige Politiker inzwischen auf den wirtschaftlichen Faktor hinweisen.



Die Argumentation über den wirtschaftlichen Faktor ist Blödsinn. Wenn es aus moralischen Gründen (weil es dadurch weniger Amokläufer geben soll) etwas verbieten will, dann sollte dabei der wirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkt keine allzu große Rolle spielen, denn schließlich sind die durch das Verbot zu rettenden Menschen mehr "wert" als die paar Arbeitsplätze/bisschen an Steuern/etc.



Caliostra schrieb:


> Leider haben im Bundestag und Bundesrat alte Männer und Frauen das Sagen,



Wenn du dagegen bist, dann wähle keine so alten Direktkandidaten. Aber im Bundestag und im Bundesrat wird demokratisch abgestimmt und die Stimmen der Älteren werden nicht mehr gewichtet als die der jungen Abgeordneten.



Caliostra schrieb:


> die dem neuen Medium Computer nichts abgewinnen können.



Durch diese Tatsachenbehauptung attestierst du den (älteren) Abgeordneten eine negativ assozierte Eigenschaft, für die keinerlei Belege vorweisen kannst. 



Caliostra schrieb:


> Ergo wird das Gesetz durch kommen, und spätestens im Herbst 08 / Frühjahr 09 in Kraft treten.



Es ist nach den elementarsten Regeln der Logik falsch aus einer falschen Annahme (das die Älteren, die dem Medium Computer nichts abgewinnen könnten, im Bundestag und Bundesrat das Sagen hätten) einen Schluss zu ziehen und diesen dann als wahr zu werten. 



Caliostra schrieb:


> Danach ist nur zu hoffen, das sich alle Spieler, die dann 09 an die Urne gehen, sich daran erinnern, *WER* ihnen die Suppe eingebrockt hat .............



Wegen einer Nichtigkeit wie dem Verbot von irgendwelchen Freizeitartikeln würde ich mein Wahlverhalten nicht ändern. Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn ein paar mehr Leute sich von Beckmann (CSU) etc. abwenden würden, nur der Grund dazu würde mich an der Intelligenz derjenigen zweifeln lassen.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Frag ihr euch eigentlich nie wie es dazu kam?



Ich frage das nicht nur in meine sogar es zu wissen. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> 2 Leute rasten aus,



Die Amokläufe waren auf lange Sicht geplant nach einer spontanen Tat (wie Ausraste) sah mir das nicht aus. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> killen ne Schulklasse.



Weder beim Amoklauf von Emsdetten noch bei dem in Erfurt wurde eine gesamte Schulklasse getötet. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Natürlich werden nachforschungen angestellt. Die schnellste möglichkeit diesen Fall abzuschließen ist schlicht und einfach den Ballerspielen die shuld zu geben.



Nur haben die Politiker, die das Verbot fordern, keinerlei Interesse daran, den Fall möglichst rasch abzuschließen. Die Formulierung "Ballerspiele" ist auch äußerst schlecht gewählt, denn Politiker wie Beckmann etc. wollen nur "Killerspiele" verbieten, nicht aber Spiele wie Moorhuhn, die ich zu Ballerspielen rechnen würde. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ergo waren Ballerspiele schuld. Und damit die Politiker wieder mal so tun können, als hätten sie was zu tun, verbieten sies.



Dieser Rundumschlag gegen sämtliche Tätigkeiten von Politikern ist wunderbar pauschalisierend. Viele Politiker (ich rede jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen Dorfbürgermeistern) haben einen viel längeren Arbeitstag als du ihn haben dürftest, diese Leistung sollte man unabhängig von der jeweiligen politischen Gesinnung und  den jeweiligen Tätigkeitsfeldern der Politiker zu ehren zu wissen. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Im endeffekt schießen sie ich eh damit ins eigene Knie. Überlegt mal was ihr alle an Steuern für die Spiele "rauswerft".



Man kann auch nach dem Verbot noch "Steuern für Spiele herauswerfen" nur dann nicht mehr für "Killerspiele" sondern für Strategie-/Adventure-/Rollen-/etc.-Spiele. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dh es wird die Wirtschaft drunter leiden.



Wäre die Wirtschaft so unfähig sich neu zu orientieren und Spiele anderer Genres zu produzieren, würde sie auch ohne ein Verbot nicht allzu lange bestehen bleiben. In der heutigen durch Globalisierung und freie Marktwirtschaft geprägten Wirtschaftszeitalter muss ein Unternehmen flexibel sein. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde oben ja eh shcon gesagt: einfach aus Österreich bestellen und fertig.



Dabei würde man sich dann aber strafbar machen...



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dann blüht zumindest unsere Wirtschaft :-P



Die österreichische Wirtschaft wird keinen merkliche Veränderungen erfahren, wenn einige Deutsche dort ihre Computerspiele kaufen würden, denn es ist davon auszugehen, dass nur die Leute Spiele aus Österreich bekämen, die entweder nah an der Grenze wohnen würden oder die Freunde in Österreich haben, die die Spiele ihnen mitbringen könnten. Andere, die vielleicht näher an Frankreich, Dänemark, der Schweiz, Polen, Tschechien wohnen würden wohl dort einkaufen gehen und nicht im weiter entfernten Österreich. 



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mfg Gabriel



Grußlos I.


----------



## Nerrock (29. März 2008)

mano man wen sich die 3 seiten durchliets hat man ja fast keinen drang mehr weiter zu lesen aber naja...

zu "killerspielen"

1. direkt können wir wahrscheilich nix,  denn ob genug leute dafür da sind um ne ernsthaftedemo zumachen nächste reale möglichkeit die wahl 09 ist (ich bin 15 und wow spieler bzw ehemaliger css spieler (wurde mir aber zu eintönig und habs verkauft) daher kan ich ja net wählen)

2.andererseits muss ich vielen recht geben ohne beweise sollte so etwas nicht durch kommen
(z.b langzeitstudien) auf das GG würde ich mich nicht so stark stützen da wir (viele von uns gamern und normalen nicht politischtätigen "normalen" menschen) das gesetzt mit all seien verzweigungen nicht kennen (dazu es gibt jedes jahr nen katalog über 300 seiten alles klein geschrieben was geändert wurde --> es gibt viele net in GG erwähnte gesetze)

3. zum tehma wirtschaft würden firmen mekern daher ein paar politilker beunruhigen ( da es zu einem der wichtigsten aufgaben des politikers gehört das wachtum der wirtschaft zu fördern . hier ist das aber nunja recht gering zu  erwähnen)

4. könnte mal wer noch ne genau deffrenzierung nieder schreiben oder so wen sie den nun raus ist kopieren?
vorher sollt man net spekuliren was den nun net reinkommt (meine meinung  aber spekulation bieten ja guten gesprächsstoff zumindest gute)

5 zudem gibt es viel schwerwiegenderer gründe für jugendkriminalität wie schlechte eltern, keine aussicht wie hier schon von einem politker passen gesagt:

Das der Anstieg der Jugendkriminalität in nennenswerter Weise etwas mit Videospielen zu tun hat, halte ich für absurd. Ihren Gedanke, dass diese Diskussion von den wahren Gründen bewusst ablenken soll, finde ich sehr interessant. Hier bin ich ganz Ihrer Meinung, dass die Gewalt durch Jugendliche, die wir momentan erleben, hauptsächlich auf Frust durch fehlende Lebensperspektiven zurückzuführen ist. Man muss sich doch nur einmal in die Lage eines 17-jährigen ohne jeden Schulabschluss hineinversetzen. Und davon gibt es in Hamburg jedes Jahr ca. 1.700 neue! Bei dieser vorprogrammierten Aussichtslosigkeit für den Rest des Lebens muss man froh sein, dass nicht mehr geschieht. Ich will nicht die Täter zu Opfern machen, aber niemand wird kriminell geboren. Es gibt immer Gründe und die muss man bekämpfen.
(für den rest müsst ihr auf der 1. seite gucken da ist das von Ocian)

6. ich hoffe das das überhaupt noch gelesen wird bzw. ernstgenommen da schon durch aussagen wie: 

Ich find es völlig dumm. Ich lass mir doch von niemanden vorschreiben was ich Spiele. Was soll diese Gesetz bringen? Dann Bestellt man halt die Uncut Version aus den USA oder UK.

killerspiel" wegen cs: ich bin 13 .. naund? ich spiele das was ich will da kann mir niemand was sagen selbst wenn es das gesetz verbietet...
.
.
.

da vergeht einem die lust am lesen gibt noch mehr halte es aber für unnötig das aufzulisten ^^ 

7. zu den amokläufen das sind SELBST wen es um himmelswillen auch killerspiele sind die medien nett undschuldig sind (wie auch anche inem börsen einsturz etc.)
und manches falsch darstellen wie man hier sehen kann:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak...feature=related   (ich hoffe das, dass viedeo auch volkommen gerecht fertigt ist hab und auf wahren quellen baut (ich glaub das es so ist,  kann es aber net nachvollziehen)) nur hab ich an machen stellen schon was zu ergänzen ^^was meiner erachtung nach falsch war, nämlich : es gibt spiel "nazi" gege allirte wie hier ja fast alle wissen könnten (für die die bsher nie 2.welt kriegspiele gespielt haben es gibt sie ja zu genüge z.b call of duty , medal of honer etc.(auch wen man nur im multiplayer "nazis")) , zu den quellen theme forum diese sind meisten zweifelt haft es könnte auch wer hier z.b reinschreiben :"hallo ich bin die angie und zocke css" (würde zwar keiner glauben, hoffe ich zumindest aber es ginge und bei relativ annonymen personen wie dem ammokläufer von erfurt vor diesen amoklauf ist das doch kaum nach zu voll ziehen) naja da gibts noch mehr aber ihr könnt es ja selber ansehen.

so bitte ignoriert meine alles kleingeschrieben ne schreib art und entschuzldigt dir rechtschreib bzw. grammatik fehler die bestimmt da sind aber wen an denkt und schreibt kann schon mal müll dabeiraus kommen inhalltlich sowie sachlich
wen ich was vergessen habe BITTE schreibt es mir aber nicht mit wie ey man .. das senkt bei mir gleich den wert des ganzen^^ (will keinen beleidigen)

Als abschluss ich bin gegen ein absulutes Verbo von spielen wo man menschenähliche firguren tötet bzw. irgentetwas tut was verwerflich ist, allerdings für stärkere kontrollen da dan viel wneiger leute mit zuwenig gribs net dran kommen (da die leute schon was mehr grips in der birne haben die es schaffen besteht immerhin die chance auf weitreichendes denken bezüglich der beziehung zwischen ealität und spiel


----------



## Nerrock (29. März 2008)

mir ist selbst schon was aufgefallen und zwar das die politiker ( alle ältern ab 40 (denke mal das die gemeint sind) angeblich wenig bis kaum ahnung von Pc und Konsolen Spielen haben bzw. sie nicht leiden können.

dazu sicher die meisten der menschen in dieser alltersstufe fallen in dieses klische dazu ein bespiel ich kenne erst 3 leute in dieser alterkategorie . daraus kan man sich ja vlt. schon denken das nicht jeder politiker keine ahnung hat über pc spiele aber ich würd ebehaupten das von den über 300 leute im bundestag mindestens 10% nicht darüber aus eigener erfahrung informiert sind und dies (meiner ansicht nach) nicht beurteilen können


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Nerrock schrieb:


> 1. direkt können wir wahrscheilich nix,  denn ob genug leute dafür da sind um ne ernsthaftedemo zumachen nächste reale möglichkeit die wahl 09 ist (ich bin 15 und wow spieler bzw ehemaliger css spieler (wurde mir aber zu eintönig und habs verkauft) daher kan ich ja net wählen)



Du darfst gar kein CS spielen weder die deutsche noch die englische "uncut"-Version. Wenn du also auf deine Recht wie Meinungsfreiheit etc. pochst, dann solltest du dich auch an die Regeln die der Gesetzgeber vorgibt halten. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> 2.andererseits muss ich vielen recht geben ohne beweise sollte so etwas nicht durch kommen
> (z.b langzeitstudien) auf das GG würde ich mich nicht so stark stützen da wir (viele von uns gamern und normalen nicht politischtätigen "normalen" menschen) das gesetzt mit all seien verzweigungen nicht kennen (dazu es gibt jedes jahr nen katalog über 300 seiten alles klein geschrieben was geändert wurde --> es gibt viele net in GG erwähnte gesetze)



Der "normale Bürger" (18+ Jahre, deutsche Staatbürgerschaft) ist "politische aktiv", d.h. er kann aktiv durch seine Stimmenvergabe an der politischen Landschaft Deutschlands teilhaben. 

Jeder sollte wissen, dass im Grundgesetz keine "Gesetze" als solche verankert sind, sondern nur Richtlinien, nach denen sich der von "uns" (nicht von dir...) gewählte Gesetzgeber richten muss, d.h. die von ihm erlassenden Gesetze dürfen nicht mit dem Grundgesetz kollidieren. Geändert werden kann das Grundgesetz nur mit einer Zwei-drittel-Mehrheit (Quelle).
Das Grundgesetz ist also nur der "Grund"-Stein unserer Gesetzgebung. 

Der "normale Mensch" (wen auch immer du genau damit meinst) kann die Gesetze Deutschlands nicht in ihrer Gesamtheit überblicken (was vermutlich so gut wie keiner kann), aber ein allgemeiner Überblick sollte vorhanden sein und mehr wird bei dieser Diskussion auch nicht verlangt. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> 3. zum tehma wirtschaft würden firmen mekern daher ein paar politilker beunruhigen ( da es zu einem der wichtigsten aufgaben des politikers gehört das wachtum der wirtschaft zu fördern . hier ist das aber nunja recht gering zu  erwähnen)



Wo ist deiner Meinung nach festgelegt, dass ein Politiker sich um das Wachstum der Wirtschaft kümmern muss? Einige Politiker müssen das bestimmt aber längst nicht alle.



Nerrock schrieb:


> 4. könnte mal wer noch ne genau deffrenzierung nieder schreiben oder so wen sie den nun raus ist kopieren?
> vorher sollt man net spekuliren was den nun net reinkommt (meine meinung  aber spekulation bieten ja guten gesprächsstoff zumindest gute)



Worauf beziehst du dich mit dieser Aussage?



Nerrock schrieb:


> 5 zudem gibt es viel schwerwiegenderer gründe für jugendkriminalität wie schlechte eltern, keine aussicht wie hier schon von einem politker passen gesagt:



"Schlechte Eltern" und "keine Aussicht" (wovon denn? vom Balkon?) sind zwar merkwürdige Formulierungen aber recht hast du trotz alledem. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> Das der Anstieg der Jugendkriminalität in nennenswerter Weise etwas mit Videospielen zu tun hat, halte ich für absurd.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass eine Diskussion darüber ob Videospiele (im Allgemeinen, Killerspiele im Besonderen) an dem propagierten Anstieg der Jugendkriminalität (der nicht nachzuweisen ist, bzw. weisen die Statistiken der Polizei eine Stagnierung der Jugendkriminaltäts-Rate auf) schuld sein, viel mehr beschäftigte sich die den Medien und zahllosen Internetforen geführte Diskussion um das Aufkommen von Amokläufen und den Unterhaltungsmedien denen die Schuld an diesen attestiert wurden. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> und manches falsch darstellen wie man hier sehen kann:



Herr Dittmayer hat ein wirklich sehenswertes Video geschaffen. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> , zu den quellen theme forum diese sind meisten zweifelt haft es könnte auch wer hier z.b reinschreiben :"hallo ich bin die angie und zocke css" (würde zwar keiner glauben, hoffe ich zumindest aber es ginge und bei relativ annonymen personen wie dem ammokläufer von erfurt vor diesen amoklauf ist das doch kaum nach zu voll ziehen) naja da gibts noch mehr aber ihr könnt es ja selber ansehen.



Die Quelle Forum ist vielleicht nicht fundiert genug, der Abschlussbericht der polizeilichen Untersuchung dürfte es aber sein. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> so bitte ignoriert meine alles kleingeschrieben ne schreib art und entschuzldigt dir rechtschreib bzw. grammatik fehler die bestimmt da sind aber wen an denkt und schreibt kann schon mal müll dabeiraus kommen inhalltlich sowie sachlich



Man sollte beides können. Inhaltlich durchdachte Postings zu verfassen und dabei die grundlegendsten Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu beachten. Ich empfehle dir da, wenn du Firefox-Nutzer bist, ein Addon was die Rechtschreibung bei im Internet geschriebenen Texten genauso kontrolliert wie Word es macht: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/browse/type:3



Nerrock schrieb:


> wen ich was vergessen habe BITTE schreibt es mir aber nicht mit wie ey man .. das senkt bei mir gleich den wert des ganzen^^ (will keinen beleidigen)



Man ey, das kann ich gut verstehen. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> Als abschluss ich bin gegen ein absulutes Verbo von spielen wo man menschenähliche firguren tötet bzw. irgentetwas tut was verwerflich ist,



Ein solches Verbot fordert auch niemand, aber schön das du dagegen bist...


Abschließend möchte ich auf eine Ausgabe von Olnigg, hier vielleicht bekannter als Nörgelorc, verweisen:

http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg147.htm

Übrings ein Text, der von buffed.de abgelehnt wurde...


----------



## Nerrock (29. März 2008)

man es ist echt schwer zu argumentieren gegen Personen wie Incantatio was im allgemein gut ist da durch solche nachhakerein die ich gut finde nichts falsch verstanden werden kann...





			
				Nnerrock schrieb:
			
		

> 1. direkt können wir wahrscheinlich nie, denn ob genug Leute dafür da sind um ne ernsthafteDemo zumachen nächste reale Möglichkeit die Wahl 09 ist (ich bin 15 und wow Spieler bzw ehemaliger css Spieler (wurde mir aber zu eintönig und habs verkauft) daher kann ich janet wählen)



Du darfst gar kein CS spielen weder die deutsche noch die englische "uncut"-Version. Wenn du also auf deine Recht wie Meinungsfreiheit etc. pochst, dann solltest du dich auch an die Regeln die der Gesetzgeber vorgibt halten. 

dazu hab ich ja extra geschrieben :



			
				Nnerrock schrieb:
			
		

> 2.andererseits muss ich vielen recht geben ohne beweise sollte so etwas nicht durch kommen
> (z.b Langzeitstudien) auf das GG würde ich mich nicht so stark stützen da wir (viele von uns gamern und normalen nicht politischtätigen "normalen" Menschen) das gesetzt mit all seien Verzweigungen nicht kennen (dazu es gibt jedes Jahr ein Katalog über 300 Seiten alles klein geschrieben was geändert wurde --> es gibt viele net in GG erwähnte Gesetze)



und du hast meiner Meinung nach recht mit 

Jeder sollte wissen, dass im Grundgesetz keine "Gesetze" als solche verankert sind, sondern nur Richtlinien, nach denen sich der von "uns" (nicht von dir...) gewählte Gesetzgeber richten muss, d.h. die von ihm erlassenden Gesetze dürfen nicht mit dem Grundgesetz kollidieren. Geändert werden kann das Grundgesetz nur mit einer Zwei-drittel-Mehrheit (Quelle).
Das Grundgesetz ist also nur der "Grund"-Stein unserer Gesetzgebung. 

als politisch aktiven Bürger meinte ich diejenigen Bürger die sich über die Wahl hinaus an der Politik Deutschlands beteiligen (in z.b. Partein gibt noch vieles mehr)




			
				Nnerrock schrieb:
			
		

> 3. zum Thema Wirtschaft würden Firmen meckern daher ein paar Politiker beunruhigen ( da es zu einem der wichtigsten aufgaben des Politikers gehört das Wachstum der Wirtschaft zu fördern . hier ist das aber nun ja recht gering zu erwähnen)



Wo ist deiner Meinung nach festgelegt, dass ein Politiker sich um das Wachstum der Wirtschaft kümmern muss? Einige Politiker müssen das bestimmt aber längst nicht alle.


ich habe das veralgemeinert und  denke das trifft es besser die Parteien einer parlamentarischen Republik (Demokratie wie in Deutschland) müssen um die Bedürfnisse der Menschen ihres Landes zu kümmern und diese zufrieden zu stellen (dazu gehört Menschenrechte (soweite diese anerkannt sind (siehe China dort nicht haben aber auch net die gleiche Regierungsform wie Deutschland)), Sicherstellung des Lebensstandards welches durch die Voraussetzung einer guten Wirtschaft gewährleistet werden kann( das steht damit du net nach der quelle fragst im meinen sozialWissenschaften Buch)).[Quotename='Nnerrock' date='29.03.2008, 20:25' Post='459136']
, 


Die Quelle Forum ist vielleicht nicht fundiert genug, der Abschlussbericht der polizeilichen Untersuchung dürfte es aber sein. 

dieser ist definitiv glaubhaft solange er gründlich genug und sachlich ist (da ich ihn leider net genau kenne kann ich das und wohl kein anderer der ihn nicht kennt (außer dem Ergebnis das nämlich dass das Spiel counterstrike dort gefunden wurde )


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. März 2008)

Nur ein Test.

Ich find das Verbot übrigens dufte...


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Erst einmal, es tut mir Leid das zu sagen, aber es muss sein. Lies dir bitte deine Posts noch einmal durch nachdem du sie geschrieben hast manche Sätze sind echt extrem unverständlich verfasst. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> man es ist echt schwer zu argumentieren gegen Personen wie Incontemtio was im allgemein gut ist da durch solche Nachhackereien die ich gut finde nichts falsch verstanden werden kann...



Versuch einer Analyse dessen was du „uns“ sagen wolltest:

- Es ist schwer gegen Personen wie Incontemtio (was auch immer diese ausmachen mag) zu argumentieren
- Im Allgemeinen ist das gut
- Durch meine Nachhackereinen, die du gut findest, schaffe ich es, dass an anderen Postings weniger falsch verstanden werden kann.

Ich helfe also sozusagen anderen darin Sätze etc., die man falsch verstehen könnte zu vermeiden, genauer gesagt ich hacke nach und frage den Verfasser was genau er den „uns“ wirklich mitteilen wollte. 

Wenn du das sagen wolltest, stimme ich mit dir darin überein, wenn nicht dann bitte ich darum, dass du mir genauer mitteilst was du an meinen Postings gut oder schlecht findest. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> als politisch aktiven Bürger meinte ich diejenigen Bürger die sich über die Wahl hinaus an der Politik Deutschlands beteiligen (in z.b. Parteien gibt noch vieles mehr)



Man könnte jetzt fragen, ob sich die über das Wählen als solches politisch aktiven Bürger besser als die „normalen“ (politisch rein „wählerisch“ aktiven) Bürgern mit unseren Gesetzen auskennen. Da man darauf aber einfach antworten könnte, dass die „politisch Aktiven“ sich vielleicht nicht genauer damit beschäftigt haben, es aber bestimmt gut wäre wenn sie es täten, spare ich mit diese Randbemerkung. 



Nerrock schrieb:


> ich habe das verallgemeinert und denke das trifft es besser die Parteien einer parlamentarischen Republik (Demokratie wie in Deutschland) müssen um die Bedürfnisse der Menschen ihres Landes zukümmern und diese zufrieden zu stellen (dazu gehört menschenrechte (soweit diese anerkannt sind (siehe China dort nicht haben aber auch nicht die gleiche Regierungsform wie Deutschland)), Sicherstellung des Lebensstandards welches durch die Vorraussetzung einer guten wirtschaft gewährleistet werden kann( das steht damit du nicht nach der quelle fragst im meinen Sozialwissenschaftenbuch)).



Ich frage nicht nach der Quelle, denn eine länderübergreifend (d.h. nicht nur deutschlandweit) agierende Partei hat die Pflicht für eine stabile Wirtschaft zu sorgen, auch dürfte das in ihrem Interesse liegen, da sie damit, wie von dir schon erwähnt, einen gewissen Lebenstandart wahren und damit ihre potenziellen Wähler zufriedenstellen und ihre Chance auf Wiederwahl erhöht sein dürfte.


----------



## Natálya (5. April 2008)

Mir ist da vorhin was eingefallen (hoffe das hat noch keiner anderer geschrieben^^): wie wäre es das "Gaming is not a Crime - Gaming has many Faces" Logo auf T-Shirts zu drucken. 
Ich persönlich würde liebend gerne mit so etwas rumlaufen um meine Einstellung öffentlich und überall zeigen zu können, bisher scheint sich das ganze eher auf das Internet und ein paar Artikeln in Zeitschriften (?) zu beschränken. Die Aktion ist so gut, sie sollte möglichst oft und überall präsent sein. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich von irgendwelchen alten Tattergreißen in Berlin bevormunden zu lassen, ich kann für mich denken und deswegen werde ich dagegen Widerstand leisten. Je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Incontemtio (5. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Mir ist da vorhin was eingefallen (hoffe das hat noch keiner anderer geschrieben^^): wie wäre es das "Gaming is not a Crime - Gaming has many Faces" Logo auf T-Shirts zu drucken.



Geschrieben hat es hier noch niemand, aber das gibt es schon lange:

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/9...7.asp?agent=509



Natálya schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde liebend gerne mit so etwas rumlaufen um meine Einstellung öffentlich und überall zeigen zu können, bisher scheint sich das ganze eher auf das Internet und ein paar Artikeln in Zeitschriften (?) zu beschränken.



Zeitungen, Demonstrationen ...



Natálya schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist so gut, sie sollte möglichst oft und überall präsent sein.



Die Aktion ist schlecht. Ein ziemlich großer Teil der Bilder sind gar keine echten Fotos. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht so ganz was die man mir damit zeigen will. So sehen Computerspieler aus? So "lieb"? Aber trügt nicht oft der Schein?



Natálya schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich von irgendwelchen alten Tattergreißen in Berlin bevormunden zu lassen,



Herr Beckstein (einer der führenden Verbotsforderer) ist gerade einmal 65 Jahre alt; ihn als "Tattergreis" zu bezeichnen würde mir fern liegen. Außerdem ist das keine "Bevormundung" sondern ein Gesetz, dass angeblich gefährdende Unterhaltungsmedien verbieten soll.



Natálya schrieb:


> ich kann für mich denken und deswegen werde ich dagegen Widerstand leisten. Je mehr desto besser!



Niemand will dir das Denken abnehmen ... wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Natálya (5. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Geschrieben hat es hier noch niemand, aber das gibt es schon lange:
> 
> http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/9...7.asp?agent=509
> Zeitungen, Demonstrationen ...
> ...


Ah danke, hab ich nicht gewusst, dass es das schon gibt. Leider bringt mir ein Männer Shirt wenig. ._.

Wenn viele Fotos keine Echten sind, dann gibt’s wohl genügend Leute die keine Ahnung haben was sie da für n Mist machen. Ein Grund mehr da mitzumachen und zwar so wie es die Regeln verlangen.
Wenn du den Sinn dieser Aktion nicht verstehst dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen und das ist auch nicht mein Problem. Ich finde sie gut, deswegen will ich sie unterstützen.

Der genannte Herr Beckenstein ist mit seinen 65 Jahren für mich als Politiker alt. Zur Erinnerung: normalerweise geht man dann in den Ruhestand. 
Es ist ein Unterschied ob du ein Spiel erst ab 18 erlaubst oder ob du es generell verbietest. Wenn du ein Spiel wie WoW mit dem Begründung „zu hohes Suchtpotenzial“ verbietest, dann bevormundest du sehr wohl die Spieler! Klar gibt es Leute die süchtig danach sind, das leugne ich auf keinen Fall, aber man sollte diesen Leuten erstmal helfen bevor mein einfach mal wild um sich rumverbietet. Es gibt nämlich genügend Leute, die sehr wohl zwischen Realität und virtueller Welt unterscheiden können. Ich persönlich zähle mich dazu, du dich vielleicht auch, und eins kann ich dir sagen: wir sind nicht die Einzigen! 
Und wenn da jetzt ein 65jähriger daher kommt (um Herrn Beckenstein noch mal zu erwähnen), der meint, er wüsste alles besser, und mir als 19-Jährige verbietet mein Hobby auszuführen, mir vorschreibt was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe, dann komme ich mir sehr wohl bevormundet vor. Schließlich kann ich in meinem Alter selbst entscheiden und denken! Wenn du die Leute mit Gesetzten bzw. Verboten zumüllst dann ersparst du ihnen sehr wohl das Denken. Nämlich das „ist das jetzt gut für mich oder nicht?“, weil es ja eh verboten ist und wer will schon Illegales machen... 
Nur weil es wenige sind, die süchtig werden, die einen Amoklauf machen (wobei das ja auch umstritten ist, also ob das mit den Amokläufen zwingend mit CS etc. zusammenhängt), wieso soll dann die gesamte riesige Community dafür büßen? Das ist weder fair noch gerecht. Der Alkohol wird auch nicht verboten nur weil es ein paar Abhängige gibt. Und ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass ein Alkoholabhängiger weniger schädlich für die Gesellschaft ist als ein Computersüchtiger.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass der deutsche Staat seinen Bürgern sowieso zu viel verbietet. Alles muss per Gesetz geregelt werden. Fast nirgendwo gibt’s noch Freiraum, so kommt es mir manchmal wirklich vor. Vor allem dann wenn man Deutschland mit anderen Ländern vergleicht, dort gibt es viel weniger Gesetzte und die Menschen sind dort auch überlebensfähig, also bitte! 

Kleiner Spruch zum Abschluss:
In Italien ist alles erlaubt, auch wenn es verboten ist. In Frankreich ist alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist. In Deutschland ist alles verboten, außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Incontemtio (5. April 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Ah danke, hab ich nicht gewusst, dass es das schon gibt. Leider bringt mir ein Männer Shirt wenig. ._.



Ok, das wusste ich nicht ... 



Natálya schrieb:


> Wenn viele Fotos keine Echten sind, dann gibt’s wohl genügend Leute die keine Ahnung haben was sie da für n Mist machen. Ein Grund mehr da mitzumachen und zwar so wie es die Regeln verlangen.



Es wäre ein Grund für den Initiator(en) die regelwidrigen Profile auszumisten. 



Natálya schrieb:


> Wenn du den Sinn dieser Aktion nicht verstehst dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen und das ist auch nicht mein Problem. Ich finde sie gut, deswegen will ich sie unterstützen.



Laut der Hintergrund-Beschreibung geht es der Seite darum _"dem negativen Bild in der Öffentlichkeit [...] entgegenzuwirken."_. Man will zeigen, dass Menschen aus allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten und Gruppierungen am Computer spielen. An der Stelle des von dir als Tattergreis titulieren würde ich jetzt fragen, ob nicht Verbrecher auch aus allen sozial-gesellschaftlichen Schichten wäre und ob es ein Grund wäre ein die öffentliche Ordnung gefährdendes Medium nicht zu verbieten nur weil viele, unterschiedliche Menschen diese Medium zur Freizeitgestaltung benutzen. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht inwiefern diese Internetseite das öffentliche Bild der Computerspieler verbessern helfen soll. Erstens ist die Seite extrem unbekannt (was aber kein Grund ist sie nicht zu unterstützen), zweitens zeigt sie nur Bilder irgendwelcher Spieler, aber nicht ob diese vielleicht potenzielle Amokläufer sind. 




Natálya schrieb:


> Der genannte Herr Beckenstein ist mit seinen 65 Jahren für mich als Politiker alt.



Für dich mit deinen zarten 19 Jahren, sicherlich ... 



Natálya schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: normalerweise geht man dann in den Ruhestand.



Zur Erinnerung: "Normalerweise" ist ein sehr frei definierbares Wort. Das Renteneintrittsalter liegt bei 63,25 Jahren (Stand: 2006) also sogar knapp unter der von dir als "normal" betitelten Quote. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde das staatlich vorgegebene "normale" Renteneintrittsalter aber auf 67 Jahre erhöht (die Umsetzung erfolgt in Stufen). Was davon jetzt "normal" ist muss jeder für sich definieren. 

Quellen: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renteneintrittsalter 
http://www.insurance-and-finance.de/Rente-ab-67-Jahren.html



Natálya schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob du ein Spiel erst ab 18 erlaubst oder ob du es generell verbietest.



Habe ich das an irgendeiner Stelle bestritten?



Natálya schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Spiel wie WoW mit dem Begründung „zu hohes Suchtpotenzial“ verbietest, dann bevormundest du sehr wohl die Spieler! Klar gibt es Leute die süchtig danach sind, das leugne ich auf keinen Fall, aber man sollte diesen Leuten erstmal helfen bevor mein einfach mal wild um sich rumverbietet.



Seit wann wird ein generelles Verbot von Online-Rollenspielen gefordert, da diese suchterzeugend sein sollen? Bisher dachte ich immer es geht in diesem (und Aktionen wie "gaming is not a crime") Thread immer darum, dass bestimmte Politiker (unter anderem "unser" Tattergreis) ein Verbot sogenannter "Killerspiele" fordern und nicht darum, dass irgendwelche Spiele verboten werden sollen, weil sie ein Suchtpotenzial besitzen (die Grünen forderten nur einmal, dass man nach einer gewissen Stundenzahl darauf hingewiesen werden sollte wie lange man schon spielt, aber kein Verbot). 

Quellen: 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Gruene-woll.../meldung/102446
http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...ew&unid=307
http://www.stigma-videospiele.de/6b1.htm



Natálya schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich genügend Leute, die sehr wohl zwischen Realität und virtueller Welt unterscheiden können. Ich persönlich zähle mich dazu, du dich vielleicht auch, und eins kann ich dir sagen: wir sind nicht die Einzigen!



Das Suchtpotenzial liegt nicht darin, dass der Spieler den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Spiel (das auch "real" ist) nicht mehr begreift sondern darin, dass man sich gegenseitig anstachelt, in den kleinen Häppchen in denen Erfolg gewährt wird und die Lust auf mehr machen etc. 

Quellen: 
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/archiv/129395/
http://www.mmorpg-research.de/



Natálya schrieb:


> Und wenn da jetzt ein 65jähriger daher kommt (um Herrn Beckenstein noch mal zu erwähnen), der meint, er wüsste alles besser, und mir als 19-Jährige verbietet mein Hobby auszuführen, mir vorschreibt was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe, dann komme ich mir sehr wohl bevormundet vor. Schließlich kann ich in meinem Alter selbst entscheiden und denken!



Du darfst dich so weit entfalten wie du willst solange du dabei niemanden "einfaltest". Hobbys werden dann verboten, wenn sie die allgemeine öffentliche Ordnung gefährden. 



Natálya schrieb:


> Nur weil es wenige sind, die süchtig werden, die einen Amoklauf machen (wobei das ja auch umstritten ist, also ob das mit den Amokläufen zwingend mit CS etc. zusammenhängt), wieso soll dann die gesamte riesige Community dafür büßen? Das ist weder fair noch gerecht.



Gegenfrage: Ist es fair, dass einige Leute zu Tode kommen, weil du dein Hobby ausüben willst?
_
Das ist natürlich nur dann richtig, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass "Killerspiele" ein (oder der) Grund für Amokläufe sind. _



Natálya schrieb:


> Der Alkohol wird auch nicht verboten nur weil es ein paar Abhängige gibt. Und ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass ein Alkoholabhängiger weniger schädlich für die Gesellschaft ist als ein Computersüchtiger.



Wenn es nur um die Vermeidung von Computersüchtigen gehen würde, hättest du sicherlich recht, da aber überwiegend ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" gefordert wird muss ich sagen: Ja, ein Amokläufer ist schädlicher für die Gesellschaft als ein Alkoholabhängiger. 
_
Gleicher Zusatz wie oben. 
_



Natálya schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass der deutsche Staat seinen Bürgern sowieso zu viel verbietet. Alles muss per Gesetz geregelt werden. Fast nirgendwo gibt’s noch Freiraum, so kommt es mir manchmal wirklich vor. Vor allem dann wenn man Deutschland mit anderen Ländern vergleicht, dort gibt es viel weniger Gesetzte und die Menschen sind dort auch überlebensfähig, also bitte!



Solange du keine Beispiele für "zu wenig Freiraum" lieferst, macht es keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Wir würden uns höchstens Floskeln an den jeweilig anderen Kopf werfen.


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. April 2008)

> Laut der Hintergrund-Beschreibung geht es der Seite darum "dem negativen Bild in der Öffentlichkeit [...] entgegenzuwirken.". Man will zeigen, dass Menschen aus allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten und Gruppierungen am Computer spielen. An der Stelle des von dir als Tattergreis titulieren würde ich jetzt fragen, ob nicht Verbrecher auch aus allen sozial-gesellschaftlichen Schichten wäre und ob es ein Grund wäre ein die öffentliche Ordnung gefährdendes Medium nicht zu verbieten nur weil viele, unterschiedliche Menschen diese Medium zur Freizeitgestaltung benutzen.



Den Beweis, dass es sich bei "Killerspielen" um eine "öffentliche Ordnung gefährdendes Medium" handelt, ist man bislang noch schuldig geblieben...das ist zumindest mein Wissensstand. Von mir aus kann man von der populitischen Seite so lange gegen die Spielergemeinde Mobil machen, wies denen Spass macht. Wozu nach Ursachen Forschen, wenn man mit Symtombekämpfung Wählerstimmen holen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WIR kennen uns damit hervorragend aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Für dich mit deinen zarten 19 Jahren, sicherlich ...



Ich bin 27 jährchen jung und empfinde 65 auch als alt...




> Zur Erinnerung: "Normalerweise" ist ein sehr frei definierbares Wort. Das Renteneintrittsalter liegt bei 63,25 Jahren (Stand: 2006) also sogar knapp unter der von dir als "normal" betitelten Quote. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde das staatlich vorgegebene "normale" Renteneintrittsalter aber auf 67 Jahre erhöht (die Umsetzung erfolgt in Stufen). Was davon jetzt "normal" ist muss jeder für sich definieren.



Ich denke die Metapher mit dem Rentenalter sollte lediglich die Ansicht des Schreibers verdeutlichen. Ein 65 jähriger ist nicht wirklich der Traumkandidat, wenn es um Fragen nach Videospielen, egal in welcher Sache, geht. Da stimme ich dem Schreiber zu.



> Seit wann wird ein generelles Verbot von Online-Rollenspielen gefordert, da diese suchterzeugend sein sollen? Bisher dachte ich immer es geht in diesem (und Aktionen wie "gaming is not a crime") Thread immer darum, dass bestimmte Politiker (unter anderem "unser" Tattergreis) ein Verbot sogenannter "Killerspiele" fordern und nicht darum, dass irgendwelche Spiele verboten werden sollen, weil sie ein Suchtpotenzial besitzen (die Grünen forderten nur einmal, dass man nach einer gewissen Stundenzahl darauf hingewiesen werden sollte wie lange man schon spielt, aber kein Verbot).



Der Term "Killerspiele" disqualifiziert eigentlich jeden, der ihn verwendet für eine tatsächlich Objektive Debatte zum Thema. Es handelt sich dabei um eine populistische Wortschöpfung mit mutwillig negativer Konnotation (siehe Tattergreis).




> Du darfst dich so weit entfalten wie du willst solange du dabei niemanden "einfaltest". Hobbys werden dann verboten, wenn sie die allgemeine öffentliche Ordnung gefährden.



Da du dies bewusst oder unbewusst mit keiner Quelle belegt hast, kennst du meine Meinung dazu.



> Gegenfrage: Ist es fair, dass einige Leute zu Tode kommen, weil du dein Hobby ausüben willst?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gegenfrage: ist es Fair eine Gruppe von Menschen durch präventive Symptombekämpfung, die auf nicht bewiesenen Annahmen fussen, einzuschränken? 



> Das ist natürlich nur dann richtig, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass "Killerspiele" ein (oder der) Grund für Amokläufe sind.



Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass "von etwas ausgehen" keine Ausreichende Begründung für Verbote/Einschränkungen ist...ich kann mich aber auch irren. 



> Wenn es nur um die Vermeidung von Computersüchtigen gehen würde, hättest du sicherlich recht, da aber überwiegend ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" gefordert wird muss ich sagen: Ja, ein Amokläufer ist schädlicher für die Gesellschaft als ein Alkoholabhängiger.



"Schädlicher" ist ein sehr frei definierbares Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hätte mal gerne eine Erläuterung dazu, wie du den Schaden eines Alkoholikers dem gegenüber eines Amokläufers abwägst. Beim Amokläufer sterben Menschen hör ich es schallen. Welchen psychologischen Schaden das Umfeld eines Alkoholikers erleidet, lassen wir mal aussen vor- genau wo wie die Frage, wieviele Verkehrstote es durch letztgenannte gibt. Skaliert darauf, dass es hier nicht um Suchtkranke, sondern um die Einschränkung geht, könnte man die Anzahl der Amokopfer den Opfern von Unfällen unter Alkoholeinfluss gegenüberstellen...

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine bessere Kontrolle des Verkaufs solcher Spiele. Ich stelle nur gerne ein grosses Fragezeichen hinter Massnahmen, die nach Symptombekämpfung stinken.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Den Beweis, dass es sich bei "Killerspielen" um eine "öffentliche Ordnung gefährdendes Medium" handelt, ist man bislang noch schuldig geblieben...das ist zumindest mein Wissensstand.



Ja, einen eindeutigen Beweis dafür gibt es bisher nicht. Es gibt empirische Studien, die das eine sagen und anderen die das andere nachgewiesen haben wollen. 



Kal schrieb:


> Ich bin 27 jährchen jung und empfinde 65 auch als alt...



Interessant ... dein subjektives Empfinden des Wortes "alt". 



Kal schrieb:


> Ich denke die Metapher mit dem Rentenalter sollte lediglich die Ansicht des Schreibers verdeutlichen. Ein 65 jähriger ist nicht wirklich der Traumkandidat, wenn es um Fragen nach Videospielen, egal in welcher Sache, geht. Da stimme ich dem Schreiber zu.



Ich stimme teilweise zu. Politiker sollten sich nur dann zu einer Thematik äußern, wenn sie auch wirklich informiert sind, und nicht ihr Unwissen derartig zur Schau stellen wie es manche Politiker taten. Trotzdem muss jeder aber aufpassen was er damit sagt. Wir alle neigen dazu eine Meinung zu fast allem zu haben und manche vertreten diese auch gerne (mich eingeschlossen), teilweise passiert es, dass wir uns zu Themen äußern mit denen wir uns nicht wirklich befasst haben. Solange wir dieses Verhalten bei uns beobachten können sollten wir uns zu erst an die eigene Nase fassen. 



Kal schrieb:


> Der Term "Killerspiele" disqualifiziert eigentlich jeden, der ihn verwendet für eine tatsächlich Objektive Debatte zum Thema. Es handelt sich dabei um eine populistische Wortschöpfung mit mutwillig negativer Konnotation (siehe Tattergreis).



Und wenn man sich über derartige Wortkreationen pikiert sollte man konsequenterweise nicht dasselbe tun. Außerdem wurde das Wort "Killerspiel" nicht erst mit der jetzigen Debatte erschaffen. Laut Stigma-Videospiele wurde dieses Wort 1993 das erste mal erwähnt; als Synonym für Paintball. Die Wortkreation als solche ist demnach nicht mutwillig negativ konnotativiert  sondern nur der Zusammenhang in dem es zur Zeit oft verwendet wird. Als Beschreibung einer nicht näher definierten Gruppe von Videospielen denen allein durch die Verwendung des Morphemes "Killer" eine negativer Bezug aufgebaut werden soll. 



Kal schrieb:


> Da du dies bewusst oder unbewusst mit keiner Quelle belegt hast, kennst du meine Meinung dazu.



Ich kenne deine Meinung nicht und wüsste auch nicht woher ich sie kennen sollte. 

Zu den Quellen: Der Satzteil mit den Wörtern "einfalten" und "entfalten" stammt aus einem Kindercomic zum Thema Politik namens "Hanisauland". http://hanisauland.de/flash/comic/4 sowie http://hanisauland.de/ . 

Das Hobbys (oder Tätigkeiten im Allgemeinen) unterbunden werden, wenn sie die öffentliche Ordnung gefährden hielt ich für bekannt. 



Kal schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: ist es Fair eine Gruppe von Menschen durch präventive Symptombekämpfung, die auf nicht bewiesenen Annahmen fussen, einzuschränken?
> 
> Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass "von etwas ausgehen" keine Ausreichende Begründung für Verbote/Einschränkungen ist...ich kann mich aber auch irren.



Du irrst nicht. Solange kein eindeutiger Beweis für die "Schuldigkeit" der "Killerspiele" erbracht ist, lehne ich die Verbotsvorhaben kategorisch ab. Ich bin aber ebenso gegen die Art auf die dieses Thema in vielen (und auch diesem) Internetforen beredet wird, Vorwürfe wie "Einschnitte in die Grundrechte", "Bevormundungen" etc. sind einfach falsch. Wenn die Verbots-Gegner ernst genommen werden wollen sollten sie versuchen allein auf der Ebene von empirisch nachweisbaren Sachverhalten argumentieren. Sie sollten versuchen aufzuzeigen, dass es keine Beweise für die Korrelation zwischen "Killerspiel"-Spieler und Amokläufer gibt. 



Kal schrieb:


> "Schädlicher" ist ein sehr frei definierbares Wort.



Ja solange aber nur ein Vergleich zwischen zwei Sachverhalten ansteht ist es sehr klar definierbar. Element A (hier die Killerspieler, wenn die Prämisse gilt) ist schädlicher als Element B (die Alkoholiker). Der Vergleich ist eindeutig. A ist schädlicher als B. Inwiefern schädlicher oder in welchem Maße schädlicher ist eine andere Frage. 



Kal schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal gerne eine Erläuterung dazu, wie du den Schaden eines Alkoholikers dem gegenüber eines Amokläufers abwägst. Beim Amokläufer sterben Menschen hör ich es schallen. Welchen psychologischen Schaden das Umfeld eines Alkoholikers erleidet, lassen wir mal aussen vor- genau wo wie die Frage, wieviele Verkehrstote es durch letztgenannte gibt. Skaliert darauf, dass es hier nicht um Suchtkranke, sondern um die Einschränkung geht, könnte man die Anzahl der Amokopfer den Opfern von Unfällen unter Alkoholeinfluss gegenüberstellen...



Man könnte jetzt jede Menge Statistiken erstellen: "Wie viele Prozent aller Alkoholiker verursachen Verkehrsunfälle?", "Wie viele Tote gibt es jährlich durch Alkoholiker (ausgenommen der Alkoholiker selber)?" , "Tote durch Amokläufer und Alkoholiker im Vergleich" etc. Da das aber zu weit von Thema wegführen würde und ich die möglichen die Fragestellung beleuchtenden Statistiken nicht vorliegen habe, spare ich mir auch diesen Punkt eine ausführlichere Antwort. 

Nur so viel sei noch gesagt: Selbst wenn die Alkoholiker mehr Schaden (wie auch immer man diesen "messen" kann) verursachen, ist das kein Grund die "Killerspiele" nicht zu verbieten, es ist nur ein Grund den Alkohol oder den Konsum desselben in bestimmten Mengen zu verbieten.


----------



## Dévoro (8. April 2008)

Ich ringe mich heute auch mal endlich durch, was dazu zu schreiben. Sicherlich hat es der ein oder andere hier und da schon erwähnt, aber ALLE Beiträge durchzulesen übersteigt heute früh das bisschen Muße welches ich dazu habe.

Zum einen finde ich es schon sehr dreisst, dass mal *wieder* von Personen (die sich oftmals nur mit der Theorie und anhand von evtl. Statistiken mit sowas auskennen<- wenn man das so nenen darf!) solch draßtische Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.

Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren, woher die Ihre Infos haben á la " Amokläufer WURDEN sie aufgrund von gewaltverherrlichenden Games".

Wenn ich mal so frei sein darf um diesen aus so publiken Punkt als Denkanstoß zu geben:

wenn Sexualstraftäter angeklagt werden, wird es auch nicht an pornografischen Medienverbreitung geschoben (welche weitaus großer ist, als die von PC-Games im öffentlichen TV, Zeitschriftem selbst in der Tageszeitung). Es gehört zum alltäglichen Leben, wird überall mittlerweile schon zu Uhrzeiten gesendet, wo es Kidds sehen können, die nicht mal was damit anfangen können. Was ist hier gefordert? Genau-> AUFSICHTSPLICHT!  Selbst hier könnten (!!!) Kinder, Teens oder auch Erwachsene aufgrund dieser "übermasse" an Einsuggerierung gewisse Dinge tun, welche man niemandem wünscht.
Wird hier etwas gemacht? Nein! Im Gegenteil.. es wird immer mehr gedultet. "Lockerer" gesehen etc. etc.  und das obwohl wir jährlich eine riesen Zahl an Missbrauchsopfern haben (welche BEKANNT sind). 
Hier wird bei den Tätern erforscht nach den Gründen anhand Familie, früherer Probleme etc. etc. etc. Sie kommen nach 2-3 Jahren wieder frei, werden teilweise zum wiederholungstäter.. was sie sich zu Hause teilweise reinzwitschern? Das ist ja soooo unwichtig!

Was beides gemeinsam hat? Wie Essen und Trinken ein GRUNDBEDÜRFNIS des Menschens, neben dem des Spieltrieb. 

- für beides fließen jährlich Gelder in großer Höhe. Wo werden diese Einnahmen später wieder fehlen (mal abgesehen von zahlreichen Jobs/ Ausbildungsplätze, Mieten,Steuern der Unternehmen, welche sich dann auch von hier verdrücken etc. etc.)? Ach die kommen bei Kinobesuchen, Sportstudios, Freizeitparks und anderen Dingen wieder rein, die man ja dann in so vieler Möglichkeit nutzen kann? Ich bitte euch, zum weiter träumen geht es ins andere Zimmer. ;p

- beides wird auch unter anderem als Anreiz und zum Abreagieren genutzt.
- sie deinen der Entwicklung.
- aber verfügen über großes suchtpotential!
- zu VIEL kann schaden.
- beide KÖNNEN gewisse negative Reaktionen Dinge auslösen, wozu aber dann auch schon ein ordentlicher Hauweg vorweg dazugehört, oder?

Dennoch wird das ach so große Tabuthema der "Aufklärungsmedien" in seinem Wollbettchen schlafen gelassen und die "Spielelandschaft" mit Baggern und Umbaumaßnahmen an den Pranger gestellt. 

Vielleicht sollten sich Politiker einfach mal mehr mit solchen Games beschäfftigen. Verbieten ist auch nicht die Lösung:  sind wir mal ehrlich.. Spiele wie:
Gears of War 18er Version und diverse ander-> wer hat nicht geschaut, dass er sowas aus den Nachbarländern bekommt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die LiveChat gestern auf GameIsNotACrime war eine super Idee,.. leider viel zu kurz und man hatte nicht wirklich das Gefühl, dass es was gebracht hat. Klang eher nach "Kindertheater mit Beruhigungseffekt".
Vielleicht sollte man echt T-Shirts drucken und einen Vorort-DEMO anmelden Es dient der Entwicklung., Unterschriftenaktionen ... greifbares eben.

Die en oder andere konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht und natürlich noch mehr realisierbare Ideen, was man zivilisiert und gemeinsam auf die beine stellen kann (mal abgesehen von einer Registrierung von "GameIsNotACrime")

Schönen Start in den Dienstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dévoro (8. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> 
> auch mir geht das geplante Gesetz mächtig auf den Zeiger, vor allem weil ich nicht nur WoW spiele, sondern mich auch gerne an Titeln wie "Black, CoD, Fear" usw. vergreife.
> Die Frage ist nur: Wen intressiert das Gesetz? Unsere Politiker schneiden sich doch damit wieder nur ins eigene Fleisch! Meine Spiele kann ich mir genauso gut z.B. in Österreich bestellen, oder wennßs ganz Hart kommt aus dem Internet ziehen. Ausserdem haben wir weltweit schon das schärfste Jugendschutzgesetz (in dieser Hinsicht). Der Ruf nach noch schärferen Gesetzen riecht wieder verdammt nach Profilierungssucht der Politiker.
> ...





/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Köttbullar (8. April 2008)

Ja, Colonel, da kratzt du an der eigentlichen Ursache mit den sogennannten 'Killerspiel-Amokläufern' - Eltern, Erziehung, Umfeld. Die Politik will hier mögliche Auslöser mit Gesetzen regeln, aber scheitert kläglich an der Ursachenbeseitigung. Es gibt Millionen von Gamern die nicht Amok laufen - und es gab Amokläufer die noch nie ein Game gezockt haben.
Ich bin Gamerin und hör dazu noch Metal = Amokläufer in den Augen der Politik. Das ich einem geregelten Job nachgehe, 41 Jahre ALT bin und mich sozial engagiere passt nicht in das allgemeingültige Bild eines 'Zockers' und findet deswegen keine Beachtung. Hauptschuld meines Erachtens nach sind hier die Medien, die keine objektive Berichterstattung liefern sondern ihre Berichterstattung den Einschalt- oder Verkaufsquoten unterwerfen. So wird einem Volk eine Meinung suggeriert, die 90 % der Menschen in ihrer 'Schafsmentalität' als wahr erachten - ohne sich über die Hintergründe zu informieren. 
Ich persönlich halte nichts von diesem 'Gamer'- Gestetz. Sehr wohl bin ich für Altersbeschränkungen. Wenn der Staat etwas gegen jugendliche Amokläufer tun will, dann muss er zurück an die Wurzeln gehen. Das fängt bei Bekämpfung der sogenannten 'Kinderarmut' an, geht über soziale Ausgrenzung, Integration, ein gescheites Schulsystem, Förderung und Schulung! von Eltern bei der Erziehung usw. bis hin zur Bekämpfung von Kindesmissbrauch. Da wird meiner Meinung vom Staat zuwenig unternommen. Natürlich ist es einfacher an der Oberfläche eines Problems zu kratzen, aber damit wird der Leidensdruck von Jugendlichen nicht gemindert. Ich bin ja nur gespannt, wenn Games und Metal verboten sind, auf was man Amokläufe dann schieben wird....

Gruß, Kött


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,



Ich bin lieb?



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> auch mir geht das geplante Gesetz mächtig auf den Zeiger, vor allem weil ich nicht nur WoW spiele, sondern mich auch gerne an Titeln wie "Black, CoD, Fear" usw. vergreife.



Ich spiele zwar keine "Killerspiele" (wenn meine Definition davon richtig ist), aber trotzdem halte ich nicht allzu viel von dem Gesetzesvorschlag. 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: Wen intressiert das Gesetz? Unsere Politiker schneiden sich doch damit wieder nur ins eigene Fleisch! Meine Spiele kann ich mir genauso gut z.B. in Österreich bestellen, oder wennßs ganz Hart kommt aus dem Internet ziehen.



Und weil man ein Gesetz (verbotener Weise) umgehen könnte, ist es keine gute Idee? Ich kann mir auch Kinderpornos beschaffen (wenn ich denn wollte), trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass der Besitzt strafbar ist. 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ausserdem haben wir weltweit schon das schärfste Jugendschutzgesetz (in dieser Hinsicht).



Jein. In Hinblick auf die Gewalttätigkeit sicherlich, aber in Amerika ist z.B. Gothic ab 18 weil man in diesem Spiel Sumpfgras rauchen kann. 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Der Ruf nach noch schärferen Gesetzen riecht wieder verdammt nach Profilierungssucht der Politiker.



Es schreit danach, dass man etwas bekämpfen will, aber eigentlich die Ursachen nicht richtig einschätzt. 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Btw: Wenn bekannte Spiele wie CS usw. verboten werden sollen, wegen Gewaltverrherlichung, könnte man auch gleich Tom&Jerry verbieten, und dazu noch die ganzen Kindermärchen, die machen ja schon aus unseren kleinen Blutrünstige Monster.



Der Unterschied ist, dass es du nicht aktiv bist. Wenn ich eine blutrünstige Geschichte lese oder einen derartigen Film sehe greife ich nicht als Akteur ins Geschehen mit ein. 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Gefragt währen hier zum größten Teil tatsächlich die Eltern... Ich war letztens bei einem Kumpel, und sehe wie sein 9 Jähriger Sohn vorm PC sitzt und CS spielt. Sowas gehört verboten!



Ist es schon längst und für die Eltern könnte es unter Umständen sehr teuer werden ...


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Die Politik will hier mögliche Auslöser mit Gesetzen regeln, aber scheitert kläglich an der Ursachenbeseitigung.



Von "der Politik" zu reden, disqualifiziert dich eigentlich sofort. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Es gibt Millionen von Gamern die nicht Amok laufen - und es gab Amokläufer die noch nie ein Game gezockt haben.



Trotzdem könnte die Korrelation "Killerspiel" -> Amoklauf richtig sein. Denn was bestätigt die Regel noch mal ...? 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Ich bin Gamerin und hör dazu noch Metal = Amokläufer in den Augen der Politik.



In welcher "Politik"? Der gesamten, weltweiten Politik? Der deutschen Politik? Der Politik bestimmter Parteien? Oder was? 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Das ich einem geregelten Job nachgehe, 41 Jahre ALT bin und mich sozial engagiere passt nicht in das allgemeingültige Bild eines 'Zockers' und findet deswegen keine Beachtung.



Das jemand der einer geregelten Beschäftigung nachgeht einen Amoklauf begeht kann man also von vorneherein ausschließen?



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Hauptschuld meines Erachtens nach sind hier die Medien, die keine objektive Berichterstattung liefern sondern ihre Berichterstattung den Einschalt- oder Verkaufsquoten unterwerfen.



Ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal ein Praktikum bei einem Fernsehsender gemacht. Jeder weiß das es fast nur um Einschaltquoten und das daraus resultierende Geld geht und das gilt bei den privaten sowie bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> So wird einem Volk eine Meinung suggeriert, die 90 % der Menschen in ihrer 'Schafsmentalität' als wahr erachten - ohne sich über die Hintergründe zu informieren.



Ich könnte jetzt aufzeigen, dass jede Form von Informationsbeschaffung in gewisser Weise mit deiner "Schafsmentalität" verbunden ist. Aber ich glaube, dass wäre verschwendete Liebesmühe ... 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte nichts von diesem 'Gamer'- Gestetz.



Ich persönlich auch nicht. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Das fängt bei Bekämpfung der sogenannten 'Kinderarmut' an, geht über soziale Ausgrenzung, Integration, ein gescheites Schulsystem, Förderung und Schulung!



Was verstehst du unter einem "gescheiten Schulsystem" oder ist das eine Floskel, die du in deiner "Schafsmentalität" von den Medien aufgeschnappt hast und jetzt in der Hoffnung in der von dir scheinbar erwarteten Zustimmungen herausposaunst? 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> von Eltern bei der Erziehung usw. bis hin zur Bekämpfung von Kindesmissbrauch. Da wird meiner Meinung vom Staat zuwenig unternommen.



Ein kleiner Einwand der Killerspiel-Kritiker: Der Amokläufer von Erfuhr kam aus einer wohlsituierteren Familie der Mittelschicht. Er wurde weder misshandelt noch leidete unter "Kinderarmut". Die von dir vermuteten Ursachen scheinen also auch nicht ausreichend zu sein. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Gruß, Kött



Don't sign your posts if we all can read your name.


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

achja...das ist doch wieder was wo sich gott und die welt sich drüber aufregt...ohh diese bösen killer/ballerspiele! jaaaaa lasst sie uns verbieten....omg hackts oder was? wenn ein 13 jähriger meint er muss es spielen bitte sehr....aber verbieten kann einem das keiner ^^ egoshooter und killerspiele sind nunmal cool...dadrüber lassen viele ihre agressionen ab...ich hab z.b durch nen WWII ego shooter meine besten freunde kennengelernt. aber unsere politiker...hauptsache sich die fetten diäten einstreichen sich ins fäutchen lachen und vor die wand wi... ! das ist das was die können...es waren gfast immer unfähige politiker im amt die nur scheisse labern und machen! und so wird es auch immer bleiben!


bitte sollens se verbieten ^^ mir ich egal ich bin 25 und weiss wo ich meine (iller) games herbekomme....



so far


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> achja...das ist doch wieder was wo sich gott und die welt sich drüber aufregt...



Passt doch super. Dieses Forum heißt immerhin "Gott & die Welt". 



Dargun schrieb:


> ohh diese bösen killer/ballerspiele! jaaaaa lasst sie uns verbieten....omg hackts oder was?



Deine Ironie in aller Ehren aber Argumente wären um einiges wertvoller als die Anrufung einer höheren Entität. 



Dargun schrieb:


> wenn ein 13 jähriger meint er muss es spielen bitte sehr....aber verbieten kann einem das keiner ^^



Scheinbar kann der Staat theoretisch das Verbreiten und Herstellen sogenannter "Killerspiele" unterbinden, warum sagst du also "kann einem das keiner"? 



Dargun schrieb:


> egoshooter und killerspiele sind nunmal cool...



Stimmt, Egoshooter lassen mich ziemlich kalt" 



Dargun schrieb:


> aber unsere politiker...hauptsache sich die fetten diäten einstreichen sich ins fäutchen lachen und vor die wand wi... !



Ich fing an zu antworten, aber dann sah ich die große Anhäufung an hanebüchenen Unsinn und dümmlichen Unterstellungen ... 



Dargun schrieb:


> das ist das was die können...es waren gfast immer unfähige politiker im amt die nur scheisse labern und machen! und so wird es auch immer bleiben!



Die Politiker bleiben so lange die selben bis "wir" andere wählen.


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

du ganz ehrlich...ob wir andere wählen oder nicht...ändern wird sich das nie ^^ und ob sie nun die hersteller verieten wollen oder nicht ^^ das gilt nur für deutschland...und nicht für die ganze welt nur mal btw...
und wer so ein spiel haen will...der bekommts auch. aber ob wir uns da nun den mund wund drüber reden oder nicht! es wird nix brigen es wird verboten oder verschärft...keine ahnung...denn hey dann sollen sie erstmal die gewaltfilme und serien einstellen in denen man auch sieht wo menschen umgebracht werden! denn an sonem verschimmelten pc game liegt es nicht ob einer durchdreht amok läuft in die klapse kommt oder ähnliches ^^

denn das liegt ganz alleine im kopf des menschen...gut mag und kann sein das diese spiele evt dann den ausschlaggebenden punkt bringen aber meiner meinung nach nicht. ich kenne genug leute die egoshooter gewaltspiele etc zocken....und die laufen kein amok oder haben das bedürfniss anderen wehzutun(ausser virtuell natürlich).

aber unsere politiker haben bis jetzt immer bekommen was sie wollten! obs der euro war obs ökosteuer ist oder ob die diäten steigen...wir das kleine volk werden dadran nie was ändern!!! denn das issen staat wo man nur pflichten hat....und so gut wie keine rechte ^^ bsp: euro in england gabs volksabstimmung . kein euro...hier gabs das auch (gut es war nur eine forsaumfrage)... und was kommt dabei raus? nichts...denn deutsche politiker haben immer recht...und sie werden immer ihr recht bekommen...find ich traurig sowas!

mfg


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> du ganz ehrlich...ob wir andere wählen oder nicht...ändern wird sich das nie ^^



Aha. Also jeder der sich in Deutschland einer demokratischen Wahl stellt ist von vorneherein inkompetent? 



Dargun schrieb:


> und ob sie nun die hersteller verieten wollen oder nicht ^^



Könntest du dich klarer ausdrücken? Ich verstehe nicht was du mir sagen willst, überhaupt solltest du sorgfältiger schreiben. 



Dargun schrieb:


> das gilt nur für deutschland...und nicht für die ganze welt nur mal btw...



Jeder der in Deutschland gewählt will also "nur die fetten Diäten einstreichen"? Wenn ja kannst du das doch sicher irgendwie belegen. 



Dargun schrieb:


> und wer so ein spiel haen will...der bekommts auch. aber ob wir uns da nun den mund wund drüber reden oder nicht! es wird nix brigen es wird verboten oder verschärft...keine ahnung...



Ein Verbot ist kann auch dann aus indologisch moralischen Gründen sinnvoll sein, wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht. Außerdem glaube ich, dass es viele Eltern (und auch viel andere) davon abhalten würde ein derartige Spiele zu kaufen, wenn diese gesetzlich verboten wären. 



Dargun schrieb:


> denn hey dann sollen sie erstmal die gewaltfilme und serien einstellen in denen man auch sieht wo menschen umgebracht werden!



Der Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel ist eindeutig. Im Spiel bist du selbst Akteur deiner Handlungen, bei einem Film kannst du nicht aktiv beeinflussen. 



Dargun schrieb:


> aber unsere politiker haben bis jetzt immer bekommen was sie wollten!



Diese Aussage ist so unglaublich lächerlich und dumm, dass ich darauf nicht antworte. Diese Gerede von "dem Politiker" als eine Einheit ist schon so unglaublich falsch ... 



Dargun schrieb:


> wir das kleine volk werden dadran nie was ändern!!!



Wenn "wir" (eigentlich schäme ich mich mit dir in einer Gruppe wiederfinden zu müssen) keine anderen Stellvertreter wählen ... 



Dargun schrieb:


> denn das issen staat wo man nur pflichten hat....und so gut wie keine rechte ^^



Dafür kannst du doch sicher das ein oder andere Beispiel bringen?



Dargun schrieb:


> bsp: euro in england gabs volksabstimmung . kein euro...hier gabs das auch (gut es war nur eine forsaumfrage)... und was kommt dabei raus? nichts...denn deutsche politiker haben immer recht...und sie werden immer ihr recht bekommen...



"Die Politiker" sind auch nicht immer einer Meinung, wie sollten sie dann immer alle recht haben?



Dargun schrieb:


> find ich traurig sowas!



Ich finde manche Personen traurig, vielleicht weißt du wen ich meine ...


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

so mein lieber freund.....also als dumm usw lass ich mich von dir net hier hinstellen...das kannste für dich behalten sonst haste ärger mit mir k?

so das nächste. jo das sehe ich so.unsere politiker sind geldgeile machthungriege idioten...ganz einfach.wenn du ne andere meinung hast bitte sehr...ist nen freiesland hier....un nu hab ich glaub keine lust mehr dazu nopch was zu schreiben...denn als dumm lass ich mich net hinstellen....ich hab bestimmt mehr in der birne als du ;-)

denn beleidigen lass ich mich net...und jetzt komm mir net mit dumm ist keine beleidigung...für mich schon...!


wenn du meinst unsere politiker sind so toll...dann wähl sie wieder....nenn mir ein beispiel was die jemals gutes gemacht haben....und jetzt komm nicht mit wirtschaftsaufschwung! das wäre lächerlich....


und zu guter letzt...wenn du mich traurig findest...dein bier...dann ob ich traurig bin oder net brauch ich mir 1tens von dir net sagen lassen 2tens interessiert das keine sau und tut nix zum thema dazu...


so long


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> so mein lieber freund.....also als dumm usw lass ich mich von dir net hier hinstellen...das kannste für dich behalten sonst haste ärger mit mir k?



Sollte ich jetzt Angst haben? ~lächel~ 



Dargun schrieb:


> so das nächste. jo das sehe ich so.unsere politiker sind geldgeile machthungriege idioten...ganz einfach.



Solche total Pauschalisierungen sind einfach falsch. Zwar mag diese Klassifizierung auf den ein oder anderen Politiker zutreffen, aber längst nicht auf alle. Und noch einmal eine kleine Frage: Wenn du dich zur Wahl stellen würdest, was du könntest (falls du 18+ Jahre alt bist), und du würdest gewählt werden, wärst du dann auch ein "geldgeiler, machthungriger Idiot"? Mutiert man sozusagen wenn man das Amte eines Politikers innehält? 



Dargun schrieb:


> wenn du ne andere meinung hast bitte sehr...ist nen freiesland hier....



Von Meinungsaustausch, Diskussionen, Disputen etc scheinst du nicht allzu viel zu halten. Es ist Blödsinn zu sagen, "jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, fertig!", denn meistens hat einer recht, deshalb sind Diskussionen auch so sinnvoll. 



Dargun schrieb:


> un nu hab ich glaub keine lust mehr dazu nopch was zu schreiben...



Der ein oder andere würde jetzt mit einem Satz wie: "Dir gehen ja nur die Argumente aus, deshalb haust du jetzt ab!" etc antworten. 



Dargun schrieb:


> denn als dumm lass ich mich net hinstellen....ich hab bestimmt mehr in der birne als du ;-)



Wenn du "mehr in der Birne" hättest als ich würdest du die von dir hier verbreiteten Total-Pauschalisirungen genauso kategorisch ablehnen wie ich es tue. 



Dargun schrieb:


> denn beleidigen lass ich mich net...und jetzt komm mir net mit dumm ist keine beleidigung...für mich schon...!



Dann beleidige du doch nicht die Politiker. 



Dargun schrieb:


> wenn du meinst unsere politiker sind so toll...dann wähl sie wieder....



Wenn du die jetzigen z.B. nicht "toll" findest (was ich auch nicht unbedingt tue), dann wähle andere und versuche so viele andere wie möglich davon zu überzeugen das gleiche zu tun. Wenn dir keiner der Poltiker gefällt, dann gründe selbst eine Partei und setzte ich dich für das ein was du meinst was das richtige wäre. 



Dargun schrieb:


> nenn mir ein beispiel was die jemals gutes gemacht haben....



Dosenpfand, nicht in den Irak einmarschieren, Mindestlohn einführen für Postzusteller (mehr Branchen wären wünschenswert), etc. nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nenne. 

Diese Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. 



Dargun schrieb:


> und jetzt komm nicht mit wirtschaftsaufschwung! das wäre lächerlich....



Und warum wäre das "lächerlich"?



Dargun schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt...wenn du mich traurig findest...dein bier...dann ob ich traurig bin oder net brauch ich mir 1tens von dir net sagen lassen 2tens interessiert das keine sau und tut nix zum thema dazu...



Was hast du denn bitte neues zum Thema beigetragen? Alles was du gesagt hast wurde hier schon dreimal von irgendjemand anderen gesagt.


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

angst haben? ne ich hab dich nur drauf hingeweisen ;-)

jo wenn ich politiker wäre und würde so fett abkassieren wie die...jup würd ich wohl auch zu sonem arschloch mutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dosenpfand ist der letzte scheiss irak einmaschieren sag ich jetzt nichts zu.

und ob ich nu ne total pauschalisierung mache oder nicht ist doch meine sache oder? wenn du anders denkst ist doch okay....ich denk mir meinen teil und du dir deinen ^^ so ist das ja nunmal...wär schlimm wenn alles das selbe denken würden....

jo manches wurde evtl schon 3mal gesagt...trotzdem war deine aussage das du mich traurig findest fehl am platze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum ich den wirtschaftsaufschwung lächerlich finde? ganz einfach....weil diese jobs entweder nur von hoch qualitativen leuten besetzt werden können...oder absolut lachahaft sind....darum...denn diese jobs die in den nachrichten gesagt worden sind...gab es auch schon davor und es wird sie immer geben...meine meinung...egal...lassen wir das ^^

und warum nervt dich das so das ich politiker beleidige....weisst du das halb deutschland so denkt das es arrogante leute sind die sich nur bereichern wollen? weil entschuldigung ich bin zwar erst 25...hab aber schon genug erlebt in meinem kurzen leben....was bringt bitte eine ökosteuer warum wird das essen besser gesagt die kompletten lebenserhaltungskosten immer teuerer....sprit gas wasser strom lebensmittel alles wird teurer....

zurück zum topic....bitte lass sie sie verbieten...ich hab meine 10 ego shooter und gewaltspiele(ja bin für gewaltspiele damit bau ich offt stressab)und die reichen mir! hab durch diese spiele neue und tolle leute kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich bin auch für jugendschutz...dann sollten sie mal was gegen alkohol drogen zigaretten etc unternehmen! und sich nicht wegen gewaltszenen in games aufregen....oder gegen jugendkriminalität....bist schonmal von jugendlichen verwixt worden? ich hoffe nicht...denn sie kommen fast immer mit nem blauen auge davon...lächerlich sowas gehört zum psycho geschickt und ein paar monate weggesperrt...meine meinung....du wirst jetzt bestimmt mit gegenargumenten kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dafür ^^ lange net mehr so gut diskutiert :-D


so long


----------



## Köttbullar (8. April 2008)

Incompetencio, ich war grad mal auf deinem mybuffed profil... - alles klar... sowenig dort ein profil vorhanden ist, sowenig profil entdecke ich in deinen beiträgen. alles was du hier tust ist user für blöd erklären und ihre beiträge auseinanderpflücken - und das auf eine erbärmliche, klugscheißerische art und weise! wo ist denn deine eigene meinung? bezieh doch mal selber stellung und lass die anderen kommentieren was du von dir gibst.
und du redest von disqualifizieren... du disqualifizierst dich mit deinen oberlehrerhaften kommentaren nur selbst.

gruss kött, herr klugscheißer.


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Incompetencio, ich war grad mal auf deinem mybuffed profil... - alles klar... sowenig dort ein profil vorhanden ist, sowenig profil entdecke ich in deinen beiträgen. alles was du hier tust ist user für blöd erklären und ihre beiträge auseinanderpflücken - und das auf eine erbärmliche, klugscheißerische art und weise! wo ist denn deine eigene meinung? bezieh doch mal selber stellung und lass die anderen kommentieren was du von dir gibst.
> und du redest von disqualifizieren... du disqualifizierst dich mit deinen oberlehrerhaften kommentaren nur selbst.
> 
> gruss kött, herr klugscheißer.




#
danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. April 2008)

@Köttbullar & Dargun

Meine Dame, mein Herr,
auch wenn ihr mit der Art und Weise wie Incontemtio seine Diskussion führt nicht einverstanden seid, dann gibt Euch das noch nicht das Recht auf die von Euch gezeigte Art und Weise ausfallend zu werden. 

Ich bin ebenfalls kein Freund davon, wenn eine Diskussion Stück für Stück auseinander gerissen wird, da ich einfach fürchte Fremdleser könnten den inhaltlichen Überblick verlieren, geschweige denn die Autoren. Da man sich gerne bei solchen Angelegenheiten in Kleinigkeiten vertieft und so das große Ganze aus dem Blick verliert, sind meiner Meinung nach "Ein-Satz-Quotes" der Sache eher hinderlich als das sie wirklich zu einem Verstehen führen könnten. Darum geht es aber momentan nicht.

Wenn ihr Kritik an Incontemtio vorzubringen habt, dann auch in dem Ton in dem die Diskussion geführt wird. Für Privatfehden steht das Forum nicht zur Verfügung. 

Ich bitte Euch beide jetzt wieder sachlich zurück zum Thema zu kommen.


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Köttbullar & Dargun
> 
> Meine Dame, mein Herr,
> auch wenn ihr mit der Art und Weise wie Incontemtio seine Diskussion führt nicht einverstanden seid, dann gibt Euch das noch nicht das Recht auf die von Euch gezeigte Art und Weise ausfallend zu werden.
> ...




wo werd ich denn ausfallend? nur weil ich Kött gequotet habe und danke gesagt habe? ^^

und hey er beleidigt mich öffentlich mit ich wär dumm und ich tät ihm leid....sry ich bin sachlich geblieben.....und hab in keinster weise ne beleidigung ihm gegenüber ausgesprochen.

egal lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich beuge mich nem mod natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s

ich führe keine fehde...ich diskutiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> alles was du hier tust ist user für blöd erklären und ihre beiträge auseinanderpflücken - und das auf eine erbärmliche, klugscheißerische art und weise!



Kennst du den Spruch mit den Worten "Arroganz", "unten", "betrachtet" und "Niveau"? 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> wo ist denn deine eigene meinung? bezieh doch mal selber stellung und lass die anderen kommentieren was du von dir gibst.



Ich habe in einem meiner ersten Beiträge Stellung bezogen und genau gesagt was meine Meinung ist. Nämlich das ich der Meinung bin, dass die Korrelation zwischen "Killerspiel"-Spieler und Amokläufer falsch ist, da (bisher) kein eindeutiger Nachweis dieser Behauptung vorliegt und man die Ursachen eher im sozialen Umfeld der Täter suchen muss. Damit meine ich nicht eine schlechte ökonomische Stellung der Eltern sondern die Beziehungen zwischen dem Täter und seinen Mitschülern, Bekannten. Kennzeichnend für alle Amokläufer war, dass sie meist Ausgeschlossen waren und zum Teil gemobbt wurden. Und genau in diesem Sachverhalt liegt meiner Meinung die Ursache dieses Phänomens. 

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Art der Diskussionsführung die hier zum Teil betrieben wird genauso falsch ist. Weder sind "alle" Politiker für ein Verbot noch ist das eine Bevormundung oder ein Eingriff in unsere im Grundgesetz verankerten Grundrechte als Menschen. Ich versuche nur ein gewisses Maß an Objektivität zu wahren und aufzuzeigen an welchen Stellen manche argumentative Fehler machen oder sich auf falsche, bzw. von ihnen nicht näher nachgewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen beziehen. Zum Großteil stimme ich ja mit dem überein was die meisten hier von sich geben nur gefällt es mir nicht, wenn Politiker einfach abgestempelt werden oder ohne jegliche Beispiele über die "Unfreiheit" oder "Gesetzesdichte" Deutschlands geklagt wird und man wenn man nachfragen sollte keine Beispiele erhält sondern einen Satz wie "Das ist eben meine Meinung.". 

Das alle habe ich aber zum Teil sogar mehrfach geschrieben und man hätte es nachlesen können wenn man sich denn die Mühe gemacht hätte den Thread als solchen zu lesen und bemerkt hätte was meine Meinung ist und das manches was man selbst von sich gegeben hat genau mit dem übereinstimmt was von anderen schon geschrieben wurde. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> und du redest von disqualifizieren... du disqualifizierst dich mit deinen oberlehrerhaften kommentaren nur selbst.



Wenn dir das Wort "oberlehrerhaft" so leicht über die Lippen kommt, dann kannst du es mir doch bestimmte genauer erläutern, oder? Ich verstehe ja, wenn du sagst, dass ich manchmal in die Diskussion eingegriffen habe um einige Details zu klären oder auf logische Fehler aufmerksam zu machen. Da aber das abgeben "oberlehrerhafte" Kommentaren ein anscheinend negativ konnotierte Handlung sein soll (immerhin disqualifiziere ich mich dadurch, deiner Meinung nach selbst), verstehe ich nicht warum du mich diesem schuldig machst. Ich habe der Diskussion nur dadurch weitergeholfen, dass ich Denkfehler etc. offen gelegt habe.  



Köttbullar schrieb:


> gruss kött, herr klugscheißer.



Grußlos I.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> angst haben? ne ich hab dich nur drauf hingeweisen ;-)



Was sollte dieser Hinweis denn bezwecken?



Dargun schrieb:


> jo wenn ich politiker wäre und würde so fett abkassieren wie die...jup würd ich wohl auch zu sonem arschloch mutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die deutschen Politiker verdienen im internationalen Vergleich ziemlich wenig. 



Dargun schrieb:


> dosenpfand ist der letzte scheiss irak einmaschieren sag ich jetzt nichts zu.



a) Dosenpfand ist super, weniger Dosen = umweltschonender
b) Warum sagst du nicht? Weil dir nichts einfällt?



Dargun schrieb:


> und ob ich nu ne total pauschalisierung mache oder nicht ist doch meine sache oder? wenn du anders denkst ist doch okay....ich denk mir meinen teil und du dir deinen ^^ so ist das ja nunmal...wär schlimm wenn alles das selbe denken würden....



Es wäre gut wenn alle das denken würden was ich denke ... Nein Spaß beiseite; zu pauschalisieren ist nie richtig das ist eine Tatsache. 



Dargun schrieb:


> warum ich den wirtschaftsaufschwung lächerlich finde? ganz einfach....weil diese jobs entweder nur von hoch qualitativen leuten besetzt werden können...oder absolut lachahaft sind....darum...denn diese jobs die in den nachrichten gesagt worden sind...gab es auch schon davor und es wird sie immer geben...meine meinung...egal...lassen wir das ^^



Jobs sind Jobs und sie sind "toll". 



Dargun schrieb:


> und warum nervt dich das so das ich politiker beleidige....weisst du das halb deutschland so denkt das es arrogante leute sind die sich nur bereichern wollen? weil entschuldigung ich bin zwar erst 25...hab aber schon genug erlebt in meinem kurzen leben....



Für diese Tatsachenbehauptung hast du doch sicher einen Beleg. Den würde ich nämlich liebend gerne sehen. 



Dargun schrieb:


> was bringt bitte eine ökosteuer warum wird das essen besser gesagt die kompletten lebenserhaltungskosten immer teuerer....sprit gas wasser strom lebensmittel alles wird teurer....



1. Die Ökosteuer soll die Menschen zu einem umweltbewussteren Verhalten anregen.
2. a) Die Lebenshaltungskosten  steigen wegen der Infaltion
    b) Öl und damit Benzin wird immer teurer, da es immer weniger gibt
    c) Gas, siehe Öl/Benzin
    d) Strom, siehe Öl/Benzin, und auch deshalb weil die immer weniger Strom aus Kohlekraftwerken etc. produziert wird da man versucht auf umweltschonendere Methoden zur Stromgewinnung zurückzugreifen, warum dürfte klar sein. 
    e) alles und damit auch die vorigen Punkte, durch die natürliche Inflation (deshalb müssen die Gehälter auch manchmal angepasst werden). 



Dargun schrieb:


> ja ich bin auch für jugendschutz...dann sollten sie mal was gegen alkohol drogen zigaretten etc unternehmen! und sich nicht wegen gewaltszenen in games aufregen....



Das will man ja auch, siehe Diskussion um Flatrate-Trinken, Rauchverbot in Gaststätten und ähnlichem etc. 



Dargun schrieb:


> oder gegen jugendkriminalität....bist schonmal von jugendlichen verwixt worden? ich hoffe nicht...denn sie kommen fast immer mit nem blauen auge davon...



Ja ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen hehr und damals haben sich weder die Medien noch die Bürger groß debattiert wurde, dabei war die Rate an Straftaten damals genauso hoch nur ist heute das öffentliche Interesse sowie die Aufmerksamkeit größer. 



Dargun schrieb:


> lächerlich sowas gehört zum psycho geschickt und ein paar monate weggesperrt...meine meinung....



Zum Teil bin ich auch führ längere Haftstrafen bzw. dafür, dass die schon zur Verfügung stehenden Massnahmen öfter ausgeschöpft werden, aber man darf dabei nicht vergessen die Ursachen zu bekämpfen ... Mehr dazu von mir findest du in den zahlreichen Hip-Hop-Threads. 



Dargun schrieb:


> du wirst jetzt bestimmt mit gegenargumenten kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich von dir nicht behaupten ...


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

soso...die duetschen politiker verdienen wenig...na wenn du das sagst ^^

ich soll beweise bringen? nee in unser ts kommt niemand fremdes...da sind im moment 10 leute und die denken genauso wie ich...verurteile sie deswegen...von miraus....

du willst meine meinung zum irak hören okay....ich wär stark dafür das die die da unten ihr leben riskieren amis tommys etc...von deutschland ruückendeckung bekommen würden...wäre ich in der bundeswehr...ich währe der erste der sich bereitstellt den terrormakern da unten eins zu verbraten! aber ich schätze du bist dagegen...jetzt kommt sowas wie : das sollte man nicht unterstützen! denn allen terroristen u.ä gehört ordentlich der hintern mit pulver versilbert!

denn du wirst nicht abstreiten können das das auch deutschland betrifft...das mit england in den bussen hätte genauso hier passieren können! deswegen befürworte ich einsätze wie im irak!

soso ich bin also nicht diskussions fähig für dich? (ich tippe du denkst ich bin ein kleines kind und bin nicht gut genug für sowas) egal lassen wir das dahingestellt!^^ dann lassen wir das am besten jetzt sein...oder wir treffen uns und können das bei nem kaff ausdiskutieren...denn im rl kann ich das besser als hier.da brauch ich auch kein blatt vor den mund nehmen und brauch net durch die blume reden!.

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Köttbullar (9. April 2008)

So der Herr Grußlos, 
dann antworte ich dir auch mal.
Oberlehrerhaft sind in meinen Augen Menschen, die - so wie du - ständig mit Fremdworten um sich werfen, obwohl die deutsche Sprache es hergibt sich so auszudrücken das es jeder versteht. Wenn du denkst, daß du dich dadurch von der Masse abhebst, dann ist das richtig. Doch es macht dich weder sympathisch, noch ist es beeindruckend. Vor allem ist es total unnötig. Ich finds eher lächerlich und pubertär. Und du nennst das 'Niveau'. :-) Für mich besteht die Kunst mich mit anderen Menschen so auszutauschen darin, daß mich jeder verstehen kann, egal welche Schulbildung er genossen hat. Das dazu.
Das ich übersehen habe, das du deine Meinung geäußert hast, tut mir außerordentlich leid. Das muss in deinen ellenlangen, unleserlich zerstückelten Beiträgen untergegangen sein. Darum verzichte ich auch darauf, dich mit deinen Zitaten zu kommentieren.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es immer gut, nachzuhaken und sich dafür zu interessieren, was andere mit ihren Aussagen denn genau meinen. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß das garnicht dein Interesse ist. Selbst in deinen Posts nach dem Mod beleidigst du die User genauso, wie du es davor getan hast. Diskussionen sollten immer mit Respekt und Toleranz der anderen Meinung gegenüber geführt werden. Sollte das auch dein Ansatz sein, so kam er nicht rüber.
So denkst du also, die Eltern gehören nicht zum Umfeld? Warum werden Jugendliche denn gemobbt? Weil sie anders sind. Warum sind sie anders? Da gibts doch die verschiedensten Ursachen und für mich beginnen die immer in der Familie. Kinder brauchen Geborgenheit, Liebe, Respekt, Freundschaft und ein Elternpaar das diese Aspekte auch in seiner eigenen Beziehung lebt. Schon wenn einer dieser Aspekte fehlt kann es dazu führen das Kinder 'anders' werden - fehlen mehrere sind sie das! Natürlich werden sie nicht zwangsweise dadurch gemobbt, doch sind Jugendliche (evtl aus diesen Gründen) nicht in der Lage funktionierende Freundschaften zu anderen aufzubauen, kann es schon zu Mobbing kommen. Ich kenne so viele Beispiele von Mobbing unter Jugendlichen, die ich dir gerne auch aufzählen werde, wenn du das willst. Da reicht es schon, wenn man nicht die hippen Klamotten der anderen tragen kann, weil der Vater arbeitslos ist oder die Eltern getrennt leben. Wenn dann kein funktionierendes Schulsystem vorhanden ist, in dem Lehrer die Nöte ihrer Schüler erkennen und reagieren, weil sie selbst überlastet sind und mit ihrer eigenen Situation schon nicht zurechtkommen und von ihrer Behörde nicht aufgefangen werden, stehen solche Kinder/Jugendliche komplett allein da. 
Ich spreche deswegen von 'der Poiltik' weil egal welche Partei(en) regiert haben, sie es nicht geschafft haben, Kinder zu schützen. Erst jetzt, 2008, nach vielen traurigen Fällen von Kindesmisshandlung mit Todesfolge hat der Kieler Landtag ein neues Gesetz zum Schutz von Kindern herausgebracht. Das Kinder und Jugendliche in unserem Land misshandelt werden, sei es seelisch oder körperlich, ist sicher auch dir bekannt. Und das passiert auch in gutsituierten Familien. Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das die ersten 5 Lebensjahre festlegen mit welchen Eigenschaften ein Mensch ausgestattet wird, so z.B. Selbstbewußtsein, Vertrauen, Körperbewußtsein usw. Wenn Eltern diese Aspekte nicht positiv fördern, schlägt sich ein Mensch sein Leben lang mit den daraus resultierenden Auswirkungen herum und kann allein deswegen schon 'anders' sein oder wirken. Mir fehlt hier mehr Aufklärung vom Staat (z.B. das Jugendämter nicht nur da sind um einem Kinder wegzunehmen, sondern Hilfe in vielen Situationen anbieten) und mehr Unterstützung (nicht nur finanziell, sondern auch beratungstechnisch) bei familiären Notständen.
Ich war dir vielleicht noch nicht ausführlich genug zu erklären, was ich meine, aber ich denke auch das würde diesen Rahmen sprengen. Viel Spaß beim Auseinanderpflücken meines Beitrags.
Und nun noch zu Dir, Noxiel. Ich finde es außerordentlich schade, das Du zwei User abmahnst, die sich gegen die Überheblichkeit und teilweise Unverschämtheit von Incomentio im Umgang mit ihnen wehren. Vor allem weil Du die Beleidigungen Darquns und mir gegenüber mit keinem Wort erwähnst und so den Verursacher weiter gewähren lässt. Vielleicht hätte ich mich ja auf sein 'Niveau' begeben müssen und wäre Deiner Ohrfeige somit auch entgangen. Naja, ich nehms mal so hin - nicht weil Du der Mod bist, sondern weil es nun nichts mehr ändert.


----------



## Kal Jerico (9. April 2008)

Ich distanziere mich hier klar von dem sehr aggressiven Subtext gegenüber Incontemitio. Jeder Argumentiert auf seine weise- wer damit nicht umgehen kann, soll an solchen Debatten nicht Teilnehmen. Echte Argumente brauchen keine Beleidigungen.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ja, einen eindeutigen Beweis dafür gibt es bisher nicht. Es gibt empirische Studien, die das eine sagen und anderen die das andere nachgewiesen haben wollen.



Da liegt der Hund begraben; Es existieren bis Dato keine Schlüssigen beweise. Ich bin im übrigen Marktforscher und kann dir zum Thema empirische Studien so ziemlich jeden Bockmist als Faktum verkaufen, solange die Stichprobe richtig gedeichselt ist...
Ich arbeite auf dem Gebiet und sage nur: Bei einer solchen Gesetzesänderung reichen meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach empirische Studien nicht aus. Mit der Worthülse "repräsentativ" kann sich heute ja fast alles Schmücken.



> Interessant ... dein subjektives Empfinden des Wortes "alt".



Alt ist immer 10 Jahre älter als ich, wie mein Vater zu sagen pflegte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass die Definition sehr fliessend ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich stimme teilweise zu. Politiker sollten sich nur dann zu einer Thematik äußern, wenn sie auch wirklich informiert sind, und nicht ihr Unwissen derartig zur Schau stellen wie es manche Politiker taten. Trotzdem muss jeder aber aufpassen was er damit sagt. Wir alle neigen dazu eine Meinung zu fast allem zu haben und manche vertreten diese auch gerne (mich eingeschlossen), teilweise passiert es, dass wir uns zu Themen äußern mit denen wir uns nicht wirklich befasst haben. Solange wir dieses Verhalten bei uns beobachten können sollten wir uns zu erst an die eigene Nase fassen.



Wenn die Sachlage so liegt, dass keine schlüssigen Beweise existieren, dann muss man sich nicht mit einer Thematik befassen, um zu wissen, das juristische Massnahmen nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Solange man einen Funktionierenden moralischen Kompass besitzt. Hier zählt die Unschuldsvermutung.



> Und wenn man sich über derartige Wortkreationen pikiert sollte man konsequenterweise nicht dasselbe tun. Außerdem wurde das Wort "Killerspiel" nicht erst mit der jetzigen Debatte erschaffen. Laut Stigma-Videospiele wurde dieses Wort 1993 das erste mal erwähnt; als Synonym für Paintball. Die Wortkreation als solche ist demnach nicht mutwillig negativ konnotativiert  sondern nur der Zusammenhang in dem es zur Zeit oft verwendet wird. Als Beschreibung einer nicht näher definierten Gruppe von Videospielen denen allein durch die Verwendung des Morphemes "Killer" eine negativer Bezug aufgebaut werden soll.
> Ich kenne deine Meinung nicht und wüsste auch nicht woher ich sie kennen sollte.



Wüsste nicht, wo ich mich einer solchen Wortkreation bedient hätte. Das "Killerspiel" ursprünglich für Paintball verwendet wurde, ist mir durchaus klar, ich war selber über Jahre aktiver Spieler. Dass diese Wortkreation nicht mutwillig negativ konnotativiert wurde, ist eine bigotte Behauptung von Menschen, die sich gerne mal an Dysmphemismen bedienen. Killerspiel war und ist im Volksmund negativ belegt. Wer die Hexenjagd auf Paintball Spieler Mitte der 90er miterlebt hat, der wird sich noch gut daran erinnern können. Damals wurde Seitens der Berichterstatter auch das Szenario gezeichnet, der PB Sport würde jugendliche in gewalttätige und kriegsgeile Psychopathen transformieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Du irrst nicht. Solange kein eindeutiger Beweis für die "Schuldigkeit" der "Killerspiele" erbracht ist, lehne ich die Verbotsvorhaben kategorisch ab. Ich bin aber ebenso gegen die Art auf die dieses Thema in vielen (und auch diesem) Internetforen beredet wird, Vorwürfe wie "Einschnitte in die Grundrechte", "Bevormundungen" etc. sind einfach falsch. Wenn die Verbots-Gegner ernst genommen werden wollen sollten sie versuchen allein auf der Ebene von empirisch nachweisbaren Sachverhalten argumentieren. Sie sollten versuchen aufzuzeigen, dass es keine Beweise für die Korrelation zwischen "Killerspiel"-Spieler und Amokläufer gibt.



Die Betroffene Zielgruppe zu mobilisieren dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden. Die meisten Spieler, die alt genug währen, um sich effizient gegen die Vorgaben zu wehren, wissen genau, dass sie sich die Software Problemlos organisieren können, egal was sich die Regierung einfallen lässt.
Eine empirische Studie zu diesem Thema kann dir jeder zweitklassige Sachverständige demontieren. Amokläufer sind auch nicht gerade häufig, was die empirische Untersuchung recht anspruchsvoll gestalten könnte. Eine Gegenargumentation seitens der Gemeinde ist in meinen Augen nicht erforderlich, der Beweis einer Korrelation wurde seitens der Ankläger noch nicht erbracht. Rechtfertigungen sind nichts anderes als Schuldgeständnisse.



> J
> a solange aber nur ein Vergleich zwischen zwei Sachverhalten ansteht ist es sehr klar definierbar. Element A (hier die Killerspieler, wenn die Prämisse gilt) ist schädlicher als Element B (die Alkoholiker). Der Vergleich ist eindeutig. A ist schädlicher als B. Inwiefern schädlicher oder in welchem Maße schädlicher ist eine andere Frage.



Das sehe ich anders. Ohne die Angabe eines fixen Parameters entbehrt die Behauptung, dass Element A schädlicher ist als Element B jeglicher Grundlage. Ich kann auch behaupten, dass Watte schwerer ist als Blei.




> Nur so viel sei noch gesagt: Selbst wenn die Alkoholiker mehr Schaden (wie auch immer man diesen "messen" kann) verursachen, ist das kein Grund die "Killerspiele" nicht zu verbieten, es ist nur ein Grund den Alkohol oder den Konsum desselben in bestimmten Mengen zu verbieten.



Es ging nicht darum Gründe zu nennen, die angesprochene Software zu verbieten, sonder darum zu veranschaulichen, dass bei Prestigeträchtigen Thematiken- wie zum Beispiel dem rechtschaffenen Kampf gegen die zukünftigen Amokläufer- und weniger poplulären aber nicht minder drängenden Problematiken mit zweierlei mass gemessen wird. Basierend auf der Argumentation der Politiker könnte man Alkohol auf sofort verbieten, schliesslich gibts regelmässig Verkehrstote und schwerverletzte in Folge von Alkoholmissbrauch.


----------



## Noxiel (9. April 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Und nun noch zu Dir, Noxiel. Ich finde es außerordentlich schade, das Du zwei User abmahnst, die sich gegen die Überheblichkeit und teilweise Unverschämtheit von Incomentio im Umgang mit ihnen wehren. Vor allem weil Du die Beleidigungen Darquns und mir gegenüber mit keinem Wort erwähnst und so den Verursacher weiter gewähren lässt. Vielleicht hätte ich mich ja auf sein 'Niveau' begeben müssen und wäre Deiner Ohrfeige somit auch entgangen. Naja, ich nehms mal so hin - nicht weil Du der Mod bist, sondern weil es nun nichts mehr ändert.



Ich antworte hierauf noch einmal als möglichen Hinweis für weitere Diskussionteilnehmer. Wenn danach noch weiterer Klärungsbedarf bestehen sollte, kann ich gerne und jederzeit über PN kontaktiert werden.

Tatsächlich erschienen mir eure Beiträge hinderlich um einen flüssigen Ablauf der Thematik garantieren zu können, weshalb ich mich letztlich auch entschieden habe einige Worte an Euch zu richten. Wie von mir bereits angesprochen, die Weise auf welche die Diskussion momentan geführt wird mag zu kritisieren sein, auch schimmert bei Incontemtio meines Erachtens nach gelegentlich ein jovialer Unterton durch, allerdings kann ich ihm diesen, bis zu einem gewissen Grade nicht verdenken. Wenn ich mir einige Zitate der vorherigen Seiten anschaue, lese ich kaum mehr als Stammtischparolen und wüste Verallgemeinerungen, auf deren Basis niemals eine vernünftige oder geschweige denn fördernde Debatte aufbauen kann. Wenn Incontemtio diese Dinge moniert und als Antwort, deinen und Darguns Beitrag erhält, dann sehe ich mich in der Verantwortung diese Fehlentwicklung direkt anzusprechen.

Ich bewerte niemanden für seine Ausdrucksweise oder sein Vokabular, denn jeder arbeitet mit dem Handwerkszeug das ihm zur Verfügung steht. Und auch wenn für dich einige der Floskeln arrogant, erbärmlich und klugscheißerisch wirken mögen, anderen fallen sie nicht auf. Manche Sachverhalte lassen sich nunmal nicht auf ein Niveau herunterbrechen auf dem jeder seinen Beitrag leisten kann, was letztlich bedeutet das man einem Grundschüler schwerlich die Grundlagen der Quantenphysik erklären kann ohne einen gewissen Fundus an Fachvokabular. (Was im übrigen kein Vergleich der User und ihrem geistigen Horizont im Bezug auf die bestehende Thematik darstellen soll)

Jetzt ist der Beitrag doch wieder länger geworden. Einerlei, als Schlußwort will ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, Defätismus als Ausdruck einer argumentativen Hilflosigkeit wird nicht geduldet.


----------



## Incontemtio (9. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> soso...die duetschen politiker verdienen wenig...na wenn du das sagst ^^



"Wenig" ist wie "viel" relativ. Für einen Obdachlosen verdiene ich "viel" für Bill Gates "wenig". 



Dargun schrieb:


> ich soll beweise bringen? nee in unser ts kommt niemand fremdes...da sind im moment 10 leute und die denken genauso wie ich...verurteile sie deswegen...von miraus....



Du meinst also, dass die zehn Leute aus eurem TS eine Gruppe ist die groß genug ist um repräsentativ für alle Deutschen ist?



Dargun schrieb:


> du willst meine meinung zum irak hören okay....ich wär stark dafür das die die da unten ihr leben riskieren amis tommys etc...von deutschland ruückendeckung bekommen würden...wäre ich in der bundeswehr...ich währe der erste der sich bereitstellt den terrormakern da unten eins zu verbraten! aber ich schätze du bist dagegen...jetzt kommt sowas wie : das sollte man nicht unterstützen! denn allen terroristen u.ä gehört ordentlich der hintern mit pulver versilbert!



Jetzt verfällst du wieder in die Stammtischparolen, die Noxiel weiter unten angesprochen hat und begibst dich damit auf ein Diskussionsniveau auf dem ich nicht weiter diskutieren möchte. 

Nur so viel sei gesagt. Den Krieg an sich hätte man sich sparen können, jetzt aber voreilig abzuziehen wäre noch viel dümmer. Zu den Bussen kann ich nur erwidere, dass dieser Anschlag vielleicht gerade deshalb passiert ist weil die Engländern auch im Irak stationiert sind. 



Dargun schrieb:


> soso ich bin also nicht diskussions fähig für dich? (ich tippe du denkst ich bin ein kleines kind und bin nicht gut genug für sowas) egal lassen wir das dahingestellt!^^ dann lassen wir das am besten jetzt sein...oder wir treffen uns und können das bei nem kaff ausdiskutieren...denn im rl kann ich das besser als hier.da brauch ich auch kein blatt vor den mund nehmen und brauch net durch die blume reden!.



Ich treffe mich gerne mit dir, wenn du in Berlin oder Umgebung wohnst.


----------



## Incontemtio (9. April 2008)

Köttbullar schrieb:


> Oberlehrerhaft sind in meinen Augen Menschen, die - so wie du - ständig mit Fremdworten um sich werfen, obwohl die deutsche Sprache es hergibt sich so auszudrücken das es jeder versteht. Wenn du denkst, daß du dich dadurch von der Masse abhebst, dann ist das richtig.



Fremdwörter sind ein Teil der deutschen Sprache und zum Teil ist es einfach praktischer sie zu benutzen an statt es mit der "normalen" deutschen Sprache aufwendig zu umschreiben. Außerdem sind alle von mir hier verwendeten Wörter teil meines aktiven und passiven Wortschatzes; auch würde ich es nicht wagen jemanden zu attestieren, dass es die von mir hier verwendeten (Fremd-)Wörter nicht versteht. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Doch es macht dich weder sympathisch, noch ist es beeindruckend. Vor allem ist es total unnötig. Ich finds eher lächerlich und pubertär. Und du nennst das 'Niveau'. :-)



Es auch nie mein Ziel gewesen mich als sympatisch vor allen zu erweisen. Hier ein schönes Sprüchlein aus dem offiziellen WoW-Forum aus Ursaris Signatur: Bei den meisten Leuten die mich unsympathisch finden bin ich geradezu stolz darauf. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Für mich besteht die Kunst mich mit anderen Menschen so auszutauschen darin, daß mich jeder verstehen kann, egal welche Schulbildung er genossen hat. Das dazu.



Wie ich weiter oben schon sagte. Ich dacht, dass meine Beiträge allgemein verständlich wären. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Das ich übersehen habe, das du deine Meinung geäußert hast, tut mir außerordentlich leid. Das muss in deinen ellenlangen, unleserlich zerstückelten Beiträgen untergegangen sein. Darum verzichte ich auch darauf, dich mit deinen Zitaten zu kommentieren.



Ich zitiere nur deshalb, da ich immer den Anschein hatte, dass man so besser verstehen kann mir welchem meiner Textpassagen ich mich auf welche meines Gegenübers beziehe. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es immer gut, nachzuhaken und sich dafür zu interessieren, was andere mit ihren Aussagen denn genau meinen. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß das garnicht dein Interesse ist. Selbst in deinen Posts nach dem Mod beleidigst du die User genauso, wie du es davor getan hast. Diskussionen sollten immer mit Respekt und Toleranz der anderen Meinung gegenüber geführt werden. Sollte das auch dein Ansatz sein, so kam er nicht rüber.



Ich weiß nicht wie dieser Eindruck zu Stande kam. Außerdem würde ich gerne Beispiele für die mit attestierte Intoleranz. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> So denkst du also, die Eltern gehören nicht zum Umfeld? Warum werden Jugendliche denn gemobbt? Weil sie anders sind. Warum sind sie anders? Da gibts doch die verschiedensten Ursachen und für mich beginnen die immer in der Familie. Kinder brauchen Geborgenheit, Liebe, Respekt, Freundschaft und ein Elternpaar das diese Aspekte auch in seiner eigenen Beziehung lebt. Schon wenn einer dieser Aspekte fehlt kann es dazu führen das Kinder 'anders' werden - fehlen mehrere sind sie das! Natürlich werden sie nicht zwangsweise dadurch gemobbt, doch sind Jugendliche (evtl aus diesen Gründen) nicht in der Lage funktionierende Freundschaften zu anderen aufzubauen, kann es schon zu Mobbing kommen. Ich kenne so viele Beispiele von Mobbing unter Jugendlichen, die ich dir gerne auch aufzählen werde, wenn du das willst. Da reicht es schon, wenn man nicht die hippen Klamotten der anderen tragen kann, weil der Vater arbeitslos ist oder die Eltern getrennt leben. Wenn dann kein funktionierendes Schulsystem vorhanden ist, in dem Lehrer die Nöte ihrer Schüler erkennen und reagieren, weil sie selbst überlastet sind und mit ihrer eigenen Situation schon nicht zurechtkommen und von ihrer Behörde nicht aufgefangen werden, stehen solche Kinder/Jugendliche komplett allein da.



Das klingt doch ganz vielversprechend. Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dir zu. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Ich spreche deswegen von 'der Poiltik' weil egal welche Partei(en) regiert haben, sie es nicht geschafft haben, Kinder zu schützen. Erst jetzt, 2008, nach vielen traurigen Fällen von Kindesmisshandlung mit Todesfolge hat der Kieler Landtag ein neues Gesetz zum Schutz von Kindern herausgebracht. Das Kinder und Jugendliche in unserem Land misshandelt werden, sei es seelisch oder körperlich, ist sicher auch dir bekannt. Und das passiert auch in gutsituierten Familien. Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das die ersten 5 Lebensjahre festlegen mit welchen Eigenschaften ein Mensch ausgestattet wird, so z.B. Selbstbewußtsein, Vertrauen, Körperbewußtsein usw. Wenn Eltern diese Aspekte nicht positiv fördern, schlägt sich ein Mensch sein Leben lang mit den daraus resultierenden Auswirkungen herum und kann allein deswegen schon 'anders' sein oder wirken. Mir fehlt hier mehr Aufklärung vom Staat (z.B. das Jugendämter nicht nur da sind um einem Kinder wegzunehmen, sondern Hilfe in vielen Situationen anbieten) und mehr Unterstützung (nicht nur finanziell, sondern auch beratungstechnisch) bei familiären Notständen.



Aber was soll der Staat genau machen? Verpflichtende Untersuchungen beim Kinderarzt? Das kann man so einfach vertuschen. Alle Eltern zu Hause besuchen? Das kann kein Mensch bezahlen. 



Köttbullar schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Auseinanderpflücken meines Beitrags.



Meinen Spaß gewinne ich dadurch die Beiträge anderer zu kommentieren sonder ich finde es einfach sehr unterhaltsam, was manche Leute so alles von sich geben und wie leicht es immer wieder zu Personendiskussion über mich kommen kann.


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2008)

Indizierte Spiele dürfen auch in Deutschland gekauft und verkauft werden. Der Unterschied ist nur, sobald ein Spiel auf dem Index landet, darf es nicht mehr öffentlich beworben werden und muß aus den Regalen verschwinden.

Der Kunde müsste also explizit danach fragen.


----------

